# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  نيابة عامة /تعليمات النيابة العامة/التعليمات الكتابية والمالية والإدارية

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] 
الباب الاول الجداول والدفاتر والسجلات 
الفصل الاول جداول النيابات الجزئية 
مادة 1 يخصص لقيد القضايا بالنيابات الجزئية الجداول التالية :- 1- جدول لكل قسم او مركز شرطة لقيد الجنايات والجنح الخاصة بالبالغين واخر للاحداث . 2- جدول لكل قسم او مركز شرطة لقيد المخالفات الخاصة للبالغين واخر للاحداث . 3- جدول بنيابة امن الدولة والجنح المستعجلة لكل قسم او مركز شرطة لقيد قضايا امن الدولة واخر لقيد القضايا المستعجلة وثالث لثيد القضايا امن الدولة ( طوارىء) وكذلك بالنسبة لما عداها من النيابات الجزئية المتخصصة . 4- جدول لقيد حالات التصالح الفورى في مخالفات قانون المرور يقابل الجدول المخصص لذلك بقسم المرور وتكون بياناته ( رقم مسلسل – تاريخ الورود للنيابة – رقم المحضر التالصح بالمرور- تاريخ الواقعة – اسم المخالف وعنوانه رقم رخصة قيادته ونوعها وتاريخ صدورها – بيانات بطاقته في حالة عدم وجود رخصة القيادة – رقم المركبة ونوعها – بيان المخالفة – قيمة مبلغ التصالح – تاريخ ورقم توريد مبلغ التصالح لخزانة المحكمة – تاريخ الحفظ بالنيابة – ملحوظات ) وعلى الكاتب المختص عرض هذه المحاضر اولا باول على عضو النيابة للتحقق من تناسب الغرامات المحصلة مع مخالفات المرور المرتكبة ويؤشر الكاتب في الجدول بقرار عضو النيابة بالحفظ او يتولى ارسال المحضر لقسم او مركز الشرطة المختص لقيده برقم مخالفة او جنحة بحسب مايامر به عضو النيابة مع اثبات رقم القيد الجديد بالجدول . 
مادة 2 يكون القيد بهذه الجداول بمعرفة كاتب الجدول بارقام متتابعة في كل جدول تبدأ من اول العام الميلادى وتنتهى بنهايته . 
مادة 3 تميز قضايا الجنايات بجدول الجنايات والجنح بكتابة حرف (ج) بالمداد الاحمر قرين كل منها ويراعى اثبات الارقام الكلية لها اسفل ارقامها الجزئية . 
مادة 4 يكون قيد المحاضر الواردة من الشرطة بذات ارقامها المعطاه لها بمعرفتها . وعلى كاتب الجدول ان يطلب من الشرطة بكتاب رسمى في نهاية كل عام الرقم الاخير الذى وصل اليه القيد وان يقوم بلصق هذا البيان باخر صفحات قيد كل نوع من القضايا في الجدول الخاص به ويوقع بنهاية ذلك البيان كل من كاتب الجدول ورئيس القلم الجنائى ويذيل بخاتم شعار الجمهورية الخاص بالنيابة . 
مادة 5 يتولى كاتب الجدول عند استلام القضايا التحقق من سلامة اوراقها وتمامها وكذلك من ارفاق النماذج ( 1و2و3 تسجيل حكم , ورقم 5 شخصية ) واستيفاء بياناتها على النحو المبين في الفصل الخاص بطلب السوابق بهذه التعليمات ثم يوقع بخط مقرؤ باستلام القضايا في سركى الشرطة ويثبت قرين التوقيع تاريخ الاستلام ويذيله بخاتم النيابة . 
مادة 6 اذا تبين لكاتب الجدول عدم ورود بعض المحاضر المقيدة بارقامى سابقة على ارقام المحاضر الواردة فلا يجوز له الامتناع عن استلام المحاضر الواردة على ان يكون التوقيع بالاستلام قاصرا عليها وفى هذه الحالة يتعين عليه ان يطلب من الشرطة بكتب رسمية ترسل مع مندوب ارسال المحاضر التى تاخر ورودها . واذا تبين سقوط ارقا من الشرطة سهوا يتعين عليه طلب مايفيد ذلك رسميا ولصق افادة الشرطة بذلك قرين الارقام الخاصة بجداول النيابة مع التاشير بمضمون الافادة . 
مادة 7 يقوم كاتب الجدول فور ورود القضية باعداد ملف لها يودع فيه اوراقها ويثبت عليه رقمها وتاريخ ورودها ويعلى عليه اوراقها ويضع على كل ورقة منها رقم العلية ويقيد بالجدول رقم القضية وتاريخ الورود ثم يعرضها فورا على عضو النيابة المختص للتصرف فيها مع كشف ببيان الجلسات المستقبله وعدد القضايا التى ادخلت بكل جلسة . 
مادة 8 عند ورود القضايا المذكورة من اعضاء النيابة بعد اتخاذ قراراتهم فيها يتعين على كاتب الجدول اثبات مضمون القرار الصادر في كل قضية قرين قيده بالجدول وكذلك اثبات قيد النيابة ووصفها للتهمة والمبادرة الى تنفيذ مايكون قد طلب من استيفاءات واستعجال ورود مايناط تنفيذه بالشرطة او بجهات اخرى ويكون طلب تنفيذ الاستيفاء او استعجاله بكتب ترسل للشرطة او الجهة المختصة دون ارسال القضايا اليها . ويتعين على كاتب الجدول ان يثبت قيد ووصف التهمة على ملف كل قضية مع بيان اسماء الخصوم والشهود وكافة البيانات الاخرى . 
مادة 9 اذا تبين لكاتب الجدول ان عضو النيابة قد امر بتقديم قضية للجلسة دون تحديد تاريخ الجلسة التى تنظر فيها تعين عليه الا يضع تاريخ الجلسة بنفسه وان وان يعيد عرض القضية على عضو النيابة المتصرف لتحديد تاريخ الجلسة بمعرفته . 
مادة 10 يكون تنفيذ اوامر الحبس وتجديده في المواعيد المحددة وتحرير نماذج الحبس والتجديد واتخاذ اجراءات اعلانها واجراءات الافراج وتوريد ضمانات الافراج بمعرفة كاتب الجدول الا اذا كانت القضية في حوزة كاتب التحقيق بمناسبة ماتجريه النيابة فيها من تحقيقات ويراعى في ذلك الاحكام الواردة بباب اعمال التحقيق بهذه التعليمات . 
مادة 11 اذا صدر امر بتحقيق قضية بمعرفة النيابة يتعين على كاتب الجدول بعد استيفاء بياناته والتاشير فيه بالامر المذكور ان يسلم ملف القضية معلاه اوراقه الى كاتب التحقيق على السركى الخاص واذا اعطى للقضية قيدها ووصفها القانونى اثناء تداولها في التحقيق يتعين على كاتب التحقيق عرضها على كاتب الجدول لاثبات القيد والوصف بالجدول واعادتها الى كاتب التحقيق في الحال ويكون تنفيذ جميع القرارات اثناء التحقيق بمعرفة كاتب التحقيق الذى يتعين عليه ان يعيد القضية بعد انتهاء تحقيقها والتصرف فيها الى كاتب الجدول . 
مادة 12 يجب على كاتب الجدول سواء بالنيابة الجزئية او الكلية ان يقوم بتسديد جميع بيانات الجدول وعلى الاخص الاتهام وقرارات التصرف النهائى وتواريخ الجلسات وغيرها من البيانات الاخرى مع العناية بتدوين بيان المبالغ المسددة والمضبوطات الخاصة . مادة 13 على كاتب الجدول قيد القضايا التى تقدم للجلسة بالجدول واعلانها بمعرفته او بمعرفة من تسند اليه عملية الاعلان وعليه تعليه اوراقها واستيفاء كافة مايلزم لها وتسليمها بعد ذلك لكاتب الجلسة بمقتضى سركى خاص والقضايا التى تصدر فيها اوامر جنائية تسلم بعد قيدها الى الكاتب المختص بعملية الاوامر الجنائية . اما القضايا التى يتقرر حفظها فتبقى مرتبة وفق ارقامها وسنواتها لدى كاتب الجدول بعد قيدها وتعلية اوراقها واستيفاء مايلزم لها حتى يتم تسليمها لقلم الحفظ . 
مادة 14 على كاتب الجدول مطالبة جهة الادارة بضرورة تحرير البيانات الخاصة بتحقيق شخصية المتهمين على النماذج الخاصة بذلك اذا لم تكن مرفقة بالمحاضر عند ورودها للنيابة وكذلك طلب صحف الحالة الجنائية للمتهمين من مصلحة تحقيق الادلة الجنائية وذلك كله على النحو المبين بباب طلب السوابق وصحف الاحكام بهذه التعليمات . 
مادة 15 يتبع كاتب الجدول الاحكام المنصوص عليها بباب المضبوطات ى هذه التعليمات فيما يتعلق بالمبالغ والاشياء الثمينة والمبالغ المضبوطة في قضصايا التسول الواردة مع القضايا وكذلك مايتعين اتباعه عند ورود القضايا دون المضبوطات التى ضبطت على ذمتها . 
مادة 16 على كاتب الجدول عقب انتهاء كل جلسة ان يقوم بتسديد القارات والاحكام الصادرة في جميع القضايا في الجدوال من واقع رولات المحكمة مع مراعاة اثبات تاريخ ومنطوق الحكم بالكامل والمواد التى طبقتها المحكمة . 
مادة 17 على كاتب الجدول ان يؤشر في الجداول بالمعارضات والاستئنافات التى تمت يوم حصولها من واقع كعوب دفاتر التقارير وبتاريخ ورقم ارسال القضايا المستانفه الى النيابة الكلية ورقم القيد في الجدول الاستئنافى ومنطوق الاحكام الاستئنافية وتاريخها فور ورود الملفات الجزئية او اخطارات عنها من النيابات الكلية وذلك كله على النحو الوارد بباب الطعن في الاحكام بهذه التعليمات . 
مادة 18 القضايا التىلم يستمر السير فيها والتى يؤشر بقيدها برقم قضائى اخر ترسل لجهة الشرطة بخطاب رسمى لقيدها بالرقم الجديد واعادتها للنيابة وعلى كاتب الجدول التاشير في الجدول بتاريخ ورقم ارسالها الى الشرطة والغرض الذى ارسلت من اجله , وعليه استعجال ورود الرقم القضائى الجديد وعند وروده يؤشر به في الجدول قرين قيدها . 
مادة 19 القضايا التى تحال الى نيابات اخرى لاختصاصها يؤشر بالجداول بتاريخ ورقم ارسالها والجهة المرسلة اليها وتقيد في دفتر لم يستمر بالنيابة مع ذكر الجهة المحالة اليها وتاريخ ورقم الارسال والارقام التى قيدت بها في جداول تلك الجهات ويستعجل ورود ارقام مالم يرد الاخطار عنه من الجهات المذكورة ويؤشر بالرقم الجديد بالدفتر المذكور وبالجدول ايضا قرين القيد وعلى كاتب الجدول ان يتولى القيد في هذا الدفتر بعناية تامة تحت اشراف رئيس القلم الجنائى واذا اعيدت القضية لرفض الاختصاص يؤشر بتاريخ ورودها في الجدول وبدفتر لم يستمر وتعرض فورا على عضو النيابة المختص للتصرف . 
مادة 20 على كاتب الجدول مراعاة مانص عليه القانون الاجراءات الجنائية في المواد 62 / 209 / 210 خاصا باعلان المجنى عليهم والمدعين بالحقوق المدنية بما يصدر من قرارات الحفظ وباعلان المدعين بالحقوق المدنية بالامر بان لاوجه لاقامة الدعوى عن طريق اقلام المحضرين فاذا ثبت وفاة المجنى عليه او المدعى بالحق المدنى كان الاعلان لورثته جمله في محل اقامته – ويرفق اصل اعلان باوراق الدعوى وللمدعى بالحق المدنى ان يطعن في الامر الصادر بان لاوجه لاقامة الدعوى الا اذا كان الامر صادرا في تهمة موجهة ضد موظف او مستخدم عام او احد رجال الضبط لجريمة وقعت منه اثناء تادية وظيفته او بسببها مالم تكن من الجرائم المشار اليها في المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات . ويحصل الطعن بتقرير في قلم الكتاب في ميعاد عشرة ايام من تاريخ اعلان المدعى بالحق المدنى بالامر ويرفق الطعن الى محكمة الجنايات منعقدة في غرفة المشورة في مواد الجنايات والى محكمة الجنح المستانفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة في مواد الجنح – والمخالفات وتكون القرارات الصادرة من غرفة المشورة في جميع الاحوال نهائية . 
مادة 21 يتبع كاتب الجدول في استصدار الاوامر الجنائية وقيدها بالجداول وكتابة نماذجها وتحرير كشوفها وتسليم قضاياها الى كاتب التنفيذ وعرض القضايا التى رفض القضاة اصدار الاوامر الجنائية فيها على اعضاء النيابة الاحكام المقررة بباب الاوامر الجنائية بهذه التعليمات . 
مادة 22- يعد في النيابات الكلية جدول لقيد قضايا الجنح المستانفة بانواعها واخر لقيد المخالفات المستانفة . 
مادة 23 يسلم كاتب الوارد بالنيابة الكلية قضايا الجنح والمخالفات المستانفة الى كاتب الجدول الاستئنافى الذى عليه مراجعة اوراق تلك القضايا طبقا لبيانات التعلية على الملفات وان يعد لكل من قضايا الجنح ملفا جديدا يثبت عليه تاريخ الورود واسماء الخصوم ومحال اقامتهم وصناعتهم والسن واسماء المسئولين عن الحقوق المدنية والمدعين بها وبيان قيمة الدعوى المدنية والرسوم المسددة عنها من ايضاح وصف التهمة باختصار وتاريخ وقوعها وذكر المواد المطبقة واجراءات وبيانات التنفيذ ويثبت رقم القيد بالجدول الاستئنافى على اصل الكتاب الوارد من النيابة الجزئية وصورته ويحتفظ باصل الكتاب ويعيد كاتب الجدول الصورة للنيابة الجزئية للتاشير بالارقام الاستئنافية بجداولها وذلك على النحو المبين بشان الطعن بالاستئناف في هذه التعليمات .. 
مادة 24 في حالة ورود قضايا مخالفات مستانفة من النيابات الجزئية الى النيابة الكلية لنظر الاستئناف المرفوع فيها – لايلزم تخصيص ملفات استئنافية لها اكتفاء بملفاتها الابتدائية الا اذا كان الحكم الابتدائى قد غير وصف التهمة الى الجنحة فانه يجب في هذه الحالة افراد ملف استئنافى لها مع اثبات رقم القيد الاستئنافى على الملف الابتدائى . 
مادة 25 قضايا المخالفات المستانفة تحفظ ملفاتها بالنيابة الكلية بعد الفصل فيها وتخطر النيابات الجزئية بمضمون الاحكام الاستئنافية وتاريخ صدورها للتاشير بها في جداولها اما قضايا الجنح المستأنفة فتعاد ملفاتها الجزئية الى النيابة الجزئية المختصة بعد التاشير بمنطوق الحكم الاستئنافى قرين حكم اول درجة وتستبقى ملفاتها الاستئنافية بالنيابات الكلية . 
مادة 26 تضم معا جميع الاوراق والاوامر الخاصة بالحبس والافراج المتعلقة بجمبع المتهمين وتوضع في غلاف خاص داخل ملف القضية . 
مادة 27 يجب على كاتب الجدول ان يؤشر بالمداد الاحمر على قضايا المحبوسين بما يفيد ذلك وان يوالى عرضها على اعضاء النيابة في فترات متقاربه للتصرف فيها . 
مادة 28 يخطر كاتب الجدول المصالح الحكومية والهيئات العامة بالاتهامات المسندة الى العاملين بها وماتم فيها من تصرف . 
مادة 29 على كاتب الجدول اخطار مصلحة الضرائب بتاريخ الجلسات التى تحدد لنظر القضايا التى تقع بالمخالفة لاحكام القانون رقم 111 لسنة 1980 بشان ضريبة الدمغة وذلك لامكان تحديد التعويضات المقررة وللمطالبة بها في الوقت المناسب . وعليه ايضا اخطار الادارة العامة للرقابة ومكافحة الضرائب بالمصلحة المذكورة ببيان شامل باسماء وعناوين ونشاط من يتم اتهامهم بمزاولة اى نشاط تجارى او صناعى او مهنى يخالف وظائفهم او مهنهم الاساسية . 
مادة 30 يراعى كاتب الجدول موافاة المصالح والهيئات القائمة على شئون العمال بما تطلبه من بيانات وتسهيل اطلاع مندوبيها وحصولهم على صور المحاضر الخاصة باصابات العمل حتى تتمكن من تحديد المسئول عن هذه الاصابات وعلى الكاتب المختص ان يوضح في الافادات الخاصة اسم العامل ونتيجة الكشف الطبى الموقع عليه ومدة العلاج واسم الجهة التى يتبعها وماتم في القضية الخاصة من تصرف . 
مادة 31 اذا رفعت الدعوى الجنائية على احد العاملين بالدولة عن جريمة وقعت منه اثناء تادية وظيفته او بسببها يجب على كاتب الجدول اخطار ادارة قضايا الحكومة للنظر فيما اذا كان هناك محل لتدخل الادارة المذكورة ولتدارك ماعساه قد يصدر من احكام بالادانة ومايترتب على ذلك من مسئولية الحكومة مدنيا . 
مادة 32 يخطر كاتب الجدول الجهات الحكومية او غيرها من الهيئات العامة بنتيجة التصرف في البلاغات المقدمة منها وعلى رؤساء الاقلام الجنائية التحقق من حصول ذلك الاخطار في حينه . مادة 32 مكرر يخطر كاتب الجدول هيئة التنظيم والادارة بالقوات السملحة بنتيجة التصرف في القضايا التى يتهم فيها عسكريون او مدنيون تابعون لهذه القوات وبالجلسات التى تحدد لمحاكمتهم كما يخطر بذلك الجهات التابعين لها . 
مادة 33 تخطر النيابات المكتب الفنى بمكتب النائب العام بمذكرة موجزة تحرر بمعرفة اعضاء النيابة بالوقائع التى تحال اليها في الموضوعات التى تخص الامانة العامة لرئاسة الجمهورية والعاملين بها خاصة حوادث المركبات وتصرفات هؤلاء العاملين وذلك فور احالة تلك الوقائع الى النيابة وترفق بالمذكرة صورة من المحاضر المحررة عن هذه الوقائع والقرارات الصادرة في شانها ويتولى المكتب الفنى ارسال كل ذلك الى الامانة العامة لرئاسة الجمهورية الادارة المركزية للتحقيقات والقضايا بقصر القبة . 
الفصل الثانى جداول الجنايات بالنيابات الكلية 
مادة 34 يخصص في النيابة الكلية جداول تقيد به الجنايات الواردة اليها وعلى كاتب هذا الجدول المبادرة بمراجعة اوراق جميع الجنايات الواردة الى النيابة الكلية للتحقق من سلامتها ثم قيدها فورا بالجدول المذكور بارقام متتابعة في العام الخاص برقم القضية الجزئى واستيفاء جميع بيانات الجدول بعناية ودقة وتدوين الرقم الكلى باعلى ملف الجناية وعرضها بعد ذلك على المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية لاتخاذ مايراه بشانها- وعلى الكاتب المذكور اخطار النيابات الجزئية بالارقام الكلية التى قيدت بها قضاياها بجدول الجنايات . 
مادة 35 ينشا لدى الكاتب المذكور سجل اجندة لحصر قضايا الجنايات الواردة من النيابات الجزئية فور ورودها بارقام متتابعة تبدأ باول العام وتنتهى بنهايته ويوضح به رقم القضية الجزئى والكلى وتاريخ الورود والتهمة باختصار واسم عضو النيابة الذى احيلت اليه القضية وتاريخ ذلك والتصرف النهائى فيها وتاريخه. 
مادة 36 يؤشر كاتب جدول الجنايات في بيان الملحوظات قرين كل من قضية فيها يتعين على كاتب الجدول اثبات مضمون القرار الصادر في كل جناية قرين قيدها بالجدول وتحرير قرارات الاتهام وقوائم ادلة الثبوت المعدلة وتنفيذ مايؤمر به من سلخ الاوراق والقرارات منها والاحتفاظ بها مرتبة في ملف خاص مع التاشير بما يطرأ من تعديل على قرارات الاتهام في الجدول وعلى ملف القضية . 
مادة 38 يبادر كاتب الجدول الى اعادة القضايا التى يؤمر باستيفاء التحقيق فيها الى النيابة التى يناط بها تنفيذ الاستيفاء مع اثبات تاريخ ورقم الارسال بالجدول وعليه استعجال ورودها والمبادرة الى عرضها فور الورود على المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية والتاشير بكل ذلك في الجدول . ويخصص سجل لقيد الجنايات التى تعاد للنيابات الجزئية للاستيفاء ويؤشر فيه بتاريخ ورقم ارسال كل قضية وبتاريخ اعادتها . 
مادة 39 تعاد الى النيابات الجزئية الجنايات التى يتقرر فيها بعدم وجود وجه لاقامة الدعوى الجنائية والتى تستبعد فيها شبهة الجناية او يلغى منها رقم الجناية والتى يتم التصرف فيها على اساس الجنحة بعد قيدها بالجدول واثبات تاريخ ورقم اعادتها . 
مادة 40 الجنايات التى يقرر المحامى العام او من يقوم مقامه احالتها الى محكمة الجنايات يتبع بشانها الاجراءات الواردة بباب احالة دعاوى الجنايات فيما يتعلق باعمال كاتب الجدول بهذه التعليمات . 
مادة 41 يترك في مقدمة كل جدول جنايات صفحة او اكثر تخصص لعمل فهرس لما ادرج به من قضايا كل نيابة جزئية على حدة يبين به اسم النيابة الجزئية – رقم الجناية الجزئى – رقم الجناية الكلى ) 
مادة 42 على كاتب الجداول اخطار النيابات الجزئية بنتيجة التصرف القضايا الواردة منها للتاشير في جدوالها بذلك . 
مادة 43 ينشا بكل نيابة كلية جدول لقيد جنايات امن الدولة طوارىء بارقام مسلسة ويتضمن القيد رقم القيد بجدول جنيابات النيابة الكلية رقم القيد بالنيابة الجزئية اسم هذه النيابة القيم والوصف والتصرف الذى تم وجهة صدوره ) كما يؤشر بهذا الجدول بالاحكام التى تصدر في تلك القضايا وذلك فضلا عن قيد هذه القضايا بجدول الجنايات الكلى العادى ويؤشر بالجدول الاخير برقم القيد بجدول جنايات امن الدولة . وعلى كاتب جدول الجنايات ان يبادر بتنفيذ مايامر به المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية – بارسال تلك القضايا الى نيابة امن الدولة العليا واثبات تاريخ ورقم الارسال قرين كل قضية بجدول الجنايات وجدول امن الدولة المشار اليه . وفور اعادتها منها تعرض على المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية – ومايتقرر فيه بعدم وجود وجه لاقامة الدعوى الجنائية يرسل للنيابات الجزئية المختصة لحفظه بها . اما القضايا التى يؤمر باحالتها الى المحاكمة فتتخذ بشانها الاجراءات السابق وترسل القضايا بعد صدور الحكم فيها من محكمة امن الدولة العليا طوارىء الى مكتب شئون امن الدولة مع مراعاة استيفاء البيان الخاص باسم المحكمة بوصف صدوره من محكمة امن دولة طوارىء . ويراعى دائما اخطار النيابات الجزئية ونيابة امن الدولة العليا بكافة الاجراءات التى تتم في هذا الشان للتاشير بها في جداولها . 
مادة 44 الجنايات التى تحال الى محكمة الجنايات والى محكمة امن الدولة العليا عادية وطوارىء تتخذ بصددها الاجراءات المنصوص عليها بشان احالة واعلان دعاوى الجنايات بهذه التعليمات . مادة 44مكرر- ينشا دفتر خاص بالنيابة الكلية تقيد به صور الجنايات المحالة وتاريخ ورود الصورة والموظف الذى تسلمها . 
مادة 45 يتعين على كاتب جدول الجنايات اتباع الاحكام المنصوص عليها بباب المضبوطات من هذه التعليمات فيما يتعلق بالمبالغ والاشياء الثمينة ومايجب اتباعه عند ورود القضايا دون المضبطوطات الخاصة بها . 
مادة 46 يتعين على كاتب الجدول المذكور اتباع الاحكام المنصوص عليها بباب اعمال التحقيق بهذه التعليمات فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ اوامر الحبس وتجديدها في المواعيد المحددة وتحرير النماذج الخاصة بذلك واتخاذ اجراءات اعلانها والافراج وتوريد ضماناته وذلك بالنسبة لقضايا الجنايات التى تكون في حوزته . 
مادة 47 الجنايات التى تحال الى محكمة الاحداث يتبع في شانها الاحكام الواردة بباب الاحداث من هذه التعليمات . 
مادة 48 يتولى كاتب الجدول ارسال الجنايات التى يتقرر مجازة المتهمين فيها اداريا او محاكمتهم تاديبيا الى الجهة الادارية التابعين لها لمجازاتهم او الى النيابة الادارية لاتخاذ اجراءات المحاكمة التاديبية ويؤشر بذلك وبارقام وتواريخ الارسال بالجدول ويبادر بعرض تلك القضايا فور ورودها بعد المجاواة على المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية لاتخاذ اللازم بشانها وعليه في حالة تاخر ورود تلك القضايا استعجالها بكتب رسمية حتى ترد على ان يحتفظ لديه بصور هذخ الاستعجالات . 
مادة 49 قضايا الجنايات التى تحال الى نيابات اخرى لاختصاصها بها يتخذ بشانها ذات الاجراءات الواردة بالمادة رقم 19 من هذا الباب . 
مادة 50 قضايا الجنايات التى ترسل الى نيابة الاموال العامة العليا يؤشر بتاريخ ورقم ارسالها اليها بالجدول كما يؤشر به بارقام قيد هذه القضايا بالنيابة المذكورة . 
مادة 51 على كاتب جدول الجنايات تسديد القرارات والاحكام وتواريخ الجلسات بالجدول اولا باول . مادة 52- على الكاتب المذكور الاستعلام من النيابات الجزئية عن الاحكام التى تصدر في قضايا الجنايات التى ترسل الى محكمة الجنح للفصل فيها مثل جنيايات الاحداث وجنايات الاموال العامة التى تامر النائب العام او المحامى العام باحالتها الى محاكم الجنح لتقضى منها وفقا للمادة 160 مكررا اجراءات جنائية والمادة 118 مكررا (أ) عقوبات وذلك لتسديد مايصدر فيها من احكام بجداولها .. 
الفصل الثالث جداول ودفاتر نيابات الاموال العامة 
مادة 53 بالاضافة الى ما يعمل به في نيابات الاموال العامة من جداول ودفاتر مماثلة لقريناتها في النيابات الاخرى حسبما يتفق وطبيعة العمل بها تخصص لجرائم الاموال العامة الجداول والدفاتر المبينة في المواد التالية :- 
مادة 54 ينشأ بكل نيابة كلية وجزئية دفتر يخصص لقيد القضايا الخاصة بالاموال العامة فور ورودها اليها بارقام مسلسة تبدأ من اول العام الميلادى وتنتهى بنهايته وتكون بياناته كما يلى : 1- الرقم المسلسل 2- رقم قيد القضية بجداول الجنايات والجنح 3- تاريخ الورود 4- اسم الجهة المجنى عليها 5- قيمة الاشياء او المبالغ موضوع الجريمة 6- اسماء المتهمين ووظائفهم وما اذا كانوا محبوسين احتياطيا او افرج عنهم او او قفوا عن العمل 7- تاريخ ارسال التحقيق الى نيابة الاموال العامة المختصة للتصرف فيه . 8- التصرف النهائى 
مادة 55 ينشا بكل من نيابات الاموال العامة بنيابات الاستئناف مسجل يقيد به ماتحققه بمعرفتها وماتتلقاه من النيابات الكلية والجزئية التابعة لها او اية جهة اخرى من قضايا او بلاغات بجرائم مما يدخل في اختصاصها ويجرى القيد بهذا السجل بارقام مسلسة ويتضمن بالاضافة الى البيانات المشار اليها سلفا سائر البيانات المتعلقة بسير القضية على غرار ماهو متبع في جدول الجنايات. 
مادة 56 على نيابات الاموال العامة اخطار النيابات الكلية والنيابات الجزئية التابعة لها بارقام قيد القضايا في سجلاتها وبالتصرف الذى تم في كل منها . 
مادة 57 يخصص بنيابة الاموال العامة العليا سجل لقيد ماترى تحقيقه من قضايا سواء بناء على ما تتلقاه من اخطارات من نيابة الاموال العامة المختصة او مايرد اليها من بلاغات من جهات اخرى ويجرى القيد بالسجل المذكور على النحو السابق بيانه . كما يخصص بها سجل اخر تقيد به القضايا التى ترد اليها للتصرف فيها . 
مادة 58 على نيابة الاموال العامة العليا مراجعة ماتتلقاه شهريا من احصائيات ودراستها لاعداد الاحصاء السنوى وتقديم تقرير في شأنها في نهاية ديسمبر من كل عام . 
مادة 59 تختص ادارة الاموال المتحفظ عليها بادارة الاموال التى يامر النائب العام بالمنع من التصرف فيها او ادارتها او غير ذلك من الاجراءات التحفظية طبقا للمادة 208 مكررا من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية . 
مادة 60 يخصص للقيد في الادارة المذكورة الجداول والدفاتر التالية , ويكون القيد بها بارقام مسلسة تبدأ من اول يناير وتنتهى في اخر ديسمبر من كل عام مع مراعاة ان يكون القيد خاليا من اى شطلب او تحشير او فراغ ويعتمد كل تصحيح بها من عضو النيابة الذى يندبه النائب العام لذلك . 1- جداول قيد قضايا الاموال العامة الصادر فيها امر المنع او الاجراء التحفظى:- (أ) تقيد بهذا الجدول الاوامر التى تصدر من النائب العام في قضايا الاموال العامة بمنع المتهم او زوجته او اولاده القصر من التصرف في امواله او ادارتها بارقام مسلسة حسب تواريخ صدور تلك الاوامر ويوضح بها اسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة وتاريخ صدور قرار النائب العام ومضمونه ورقم القضية التى صدر فيها وكذلك الاراضى الزراعية والعقارات وقيمتها والاموال الخاضعة للامر وجملتها وتاريخ الجرد . ويثبت اسفل رقم قيد القضية بالجدول المذكور رقم قيدها بدفتر المحاسبة . كما يؤشر قرين كل قضية بالحكم الصادر فيها وتاريخه وكذلك بالقرارات الهامة والتظلمات المقدمة وتواريخها والقرارات الصادرة فيها . وتخصص عدة صفحات من هذا الجدول لتكون فهرسا يثبت به اسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة وكذلك اسم الزوجة والاولاد القصر في حالة خضوعهم للقرار حسب تسلسل الحروف الابجدية . (ب) يخصص ملف لكل مادة يثبت عليه رقم قيد الامر بالجدول المذكور ورقم القضية التى صدر فيها قرار التحفظ ورقم قيدها بدفتر المحاسبة واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة – واسم الوكيل المعين وبيان الاموال ومفرداتها وجملتها . 2- سجل الخاضعين الصادر بشانهم امر النائب العام . يقيد بهذا السجل اسماء الممنوعين من التصرف او الادارة حسب تسلسل تواريخ القرارات الصادرة بمنعهم مع ذكر رقم قيد القضية بالجدول السابق واسم الوكيل وتاريخ تعيينه وخط سير جرد الاموال والتحفظ عليها حتى اتمام تسليمها للوكيل . وتخصص لكل حالة صفحة من صفحات السجل المذكور . 3- سجلات الاوامر (أ) سجل حصر الاوامر والقرارات وتدرج بهذا السجل الاوامر والقرارات يوم ورود الاخطارات بشانها ويشمل ذلك رقم وتاريخ القيد ونص الاخطار الوارد ورقم القضية التى صدر الامر او القرار فيها . وتحفظ صور هذه الاوامر والقرارات بملف خاص حسب ارقام قيدها بالسجل المذكور ويوضح على كل منها تاريخ قيده به . (ب) دفتر تسجيل الاوامر والقرارات : وتدرج به الاوامر والقرارات بذات ارقامها بسجل حصر الاوامر المشار اليه مع اثبات تاريخ صدور الامر ومنطوقه والجهة التى اصدرته واسم من صدر ضده ورقم القضية التى صدر فيها . (ج) فهرس الاوامر والقرارات . وتدرج به الحالات المنوه عنها بالسجلين السابقين بذات الارقام المعطاه لها وفقا للمناذج المخصصة لذلك مع مراعاة ترتيب اسماء الاشخاص الممنوعين من التصرف او الادارة حسب الحروف الابجدية لها مع اضافة اسم الشهرة ان وجد . (د) دفتر ايداع الاوامر والقرارات : وتقيد به الاوامر الصادرة حسب تسلسل تواريخ صدروها واسماء الممنوعين من التصرف او الادارة ورقم قيد القضية الخاصة بكل منها بالجدول ورقم قيد قضية الاموال العامة الخاصة ومنطوق الامر او القرار الصادر بالتحفظ . ويجب على الموظف الموكله اليه هذه الدفاتر ان يقوم بعرضها على عضو النيابة المتندب من النائب العام للتوقيع على صفحاتها قبل بدء العمل وايضا للتاشير منه بالصفحة الاولى بكل منها بما يفيد حصول ذلك مع ذكر اول واخر رقم لصفحات كل منها والتوقيع من عضو النيابة المذكور قرين كل مادة في يوم اثباتها وعندما يتنهتى العمل بهذه الدفاتر تعرض على عضو النيابة للتاشير على اخر صفحة بما يفيد ذلك . 4- جدول قيد اسماء الوكلاء الذين يتم الاختيار من بينهم :- وتقيد به اسماء الاشخاص الذين يقع عليهم الاختيار من بين العاملين في الحكومة او القطاع العام او غيرهم حسب مقتضيات طبيعة الاموال محل الامر او القرار . ونخصص صفحة من هذا الجدول لكل امر او قرار ويوضح بعا رقمه وتاريخه واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة . 5- دفتر قيد ماموريات الوكلاء . وتقيد بها المهام التى يكلف بها الوكلاء من ايضاح رقم القضية الخاصة واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة واسم الوكيل ونوع المامورية وتاريخى البدء والانتهاء منها . 6- دفتر قيد اتعاب الوكلاء . وتكون بياناته ( رقم القضية الخاصة – اسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة – اسم الوكيل – مقدار ماقدره النائب العام له عن انجاز المهمة – مواعيد الاقتضاء ) 7- دفتر المحاسبة : وتدرج به قضايا الاموال العامة التى صدرت فيها اوامر او قرارات بمنع التصرف او الادارة وتكون بياناته ( رقم مسلسل- رقم القيد بالجدول – اسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة – بيان الاموال المعهود للوكيل بادارتها ) مع مراعاة طلب الحساب السنوى مؤيدا بالمستندات قبل حلول شهر يناير او كلما طلب ذلك والتاشير بما يفيد ذلك بالدفتر وكذلك بتواريخ ومضمون القرارات الصادرة بشان الحساب . 8- دفتر قيد المبالغ المتوفرة . وتخصص صفحة منه لكل قضية – وتكون بياناته ( رقم المسلسل – رقم القضية – اسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة – مقدار المبالغ المتوفرة لدى الوكلاء – ما استنزل منها ) ويراعى متابعة ايداعها واثبات البيانات الخاصة قرين كل مبلغ من بيان تاريخ الايداع . ويجب على الموظف المختص ان يقوم بعرض هذا الدفتر على عضو النيابة المختص في اول كل شهر لمراجعته . 9- دفتر قيد الماموريات المحالة الى الخبراء . وتقيد به الماموريات التى تحال الى مكتب خبراء وزارة العدل بمجرد صدور قرارات الندب فيها مع مراعاة اثبات رقم قيد القضية بالجدول واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة واسم الوكيل ونوع المامورية ورقم وتاريخ ارسال القضية الى المكتب المذكور وتاريخ ورود التقرير المطلوب . 10- دفتر قيد اتعاب الخبراء : وتقيد به الاتعاب الخاصة بمكتب الخبراء المذكور ويراعى استيفاء بياناته الواردة به والتاشير بدفتر الماموريات المنوه عنه سلفا بقيمة المبالغ الذى تضمنه امر التقدير الصادر بمصروفات واتعاب كل خبير وبرقم وتاريخ صدور هذا الامر . 11- دفتر اسماء البنوك التى عهد اليها بالاموال السائلة :- وتخصص صفحة منه لكل امر ويثبت بها رقم القضية بالجدول – اسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة مقدار المبلغ المودع – اسم البنك و رقم الحساب به بخانه (له) في الجانب الدائن والمبالغ المنصرفة بخانه ( منه ) في الجانب المدين – جملة الرصيد بعد كل اضافة او خصم . 12- دفتر قيد قرارات تعيين الوكلاء في الادارة واستبدالهم : وتقيد بهذا الدفتر القرارات الصادرة بتعيين الوكلاء في الادارة او استبدالهم حسب تسلسل تواريخ صدور تلك القرارات مع اثبات رقم وتاريخ صدور كل قرار واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة ورقم القضية الخاصة . ويراعى ترك مسافة عقب قيد كل حالة والتاشير على هامش القيد بالقرارات الملغاه والمعدلة . 13- دفتر قيد الصور والشهادات : وتقيد بهذا الدفتر طلبات الصور والشهادات واتلملخصات المستوفاة الرسوم طبقا لما هو وارد بباب الرسوم بهذه الرسوم بهذه التعليمات ويتبع بشانها الخطوات المنصوص عليه فيه . مع مراعاة عدم الاستعانة بالغير في تحرير تلك الاوراق حفاظا على سرية العمل. 14- دفتر قيد الرسوم . وتقيد به رسوم الدعاوى المدنية المتعلقة بقضايا الاموال العامة العليا الخاصة بالامر – ان وجدت – مراعاة ماورد بباب الرسوم في هذا الشان من هذه التعليمات . 15- دفتر قيد الماموريات المرسلة للاقلام المحضرين :- وتقيد بهذا الدفتر جميع الاوراق التى ترسلها النيابة الى اقلام المحضرين بغرض الاعلان او التنفيذ بما في ذلك قوائم المطالبة بالرسوم والاتعاب . ويراعى تسليم الاوراق لاقلام المحضرين بموجب دفتر تسليم سركى ان كانت كائنة بمقر النيابة او بقيدها بدفتر الصادر في غير ذلك . 16- دفتر قيد اسماء اعضاء لجان الحصر والجرد : تقيد بهذا الدفتر اسماء اعضاء لجان الحصر والجرد الذين تصدر بشانهم قرارات من النائب العام او من يندبة لذلك من اعضاء النيابة العامة مع بيان نوع المهمة الموكلة اليهم ورقم قيد القضية بالجدول واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة ومضمون القرار الصادر وتاريخه وتاريخ صدور الامر بتنفيذه وتاريخ ورود المامورية بعد تنفيذ المطلوب بها . 17- دفتر قيد انتقالات اعضاء اللجان : ويثبت بهذا الدفتر اسم العضو المنتدب للجرد وبيان المامورية المطلوب تنفيذها ورقم قيد القضية بالجدول واسم الخاضع للامر وساعة الانتقال وساعة العودة وتاريخ ذلك . 18- سجل عام جميع ماموريات اللجان : وتقيد بهذا السجل كافة الماموريات التى تحال على لجان الجرد ويثبت به رقم قيد القضية بالجدول واسم صاحبها ونوع المامورية واسماء اعضاء اللجان المنتدبين وتاريخ القيام بها وتاريخ انتهائها . 19- دفتر قيد الماموريات الخاص : ويخصص لكل عضو من اعضاء لجان الجرد قسم مستقل من هذا الدفتر تقيد به الماموريات التى يندب للقيام بها ويثبت تاريخ القرار ورقم القضية الخاصة واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة ونوع المامورية وتاريخ قيامه بها وتاريخ انجازها . 20- دفتر حصر الاراضى الزراعية الخاضعة للامر . وتقيد بهذا الدفتر الاراضى الزراعية التى تخضع للامر مع بيان حدودها ومواقعها واسماء مستاجريها والقيمة الايجارية لها – او قيمة الريع الذى تدره ورقم القضية الخاصة واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة . كما يؤشر بالدفتر باسم المفوض الذى اختير ليكون مشرفا على ادارة الاراضى الزراعية التى يتم التحفظ عليها والمنشأت المقامة عليها ان وجدت . ويراعى ان تخصص صفحة من هذا الدفتر لكل قضية – ويؤشر بالجدول قرين القضية الخاصة برقم قيدها بهذا الدفتر . 21- سجل حصر العقارات الخاضعة للامر . وتقيد بهذا السجل العقارات الاخرى للامر على النحو المبين بالبند السابق . 22- دفتر حصر الاموال الخاضعة للامر . تدرج بهذا الدفتر الاموال الخاضعة للامر مع بيان الجهات المودعة بها او المستثمرة لها ورقم القضية الخاصة واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة وتخصص صفحة منه لكل قضية ويؤشر بالجدول قرين القضية الخاصة برقم قيدها بهذا الدفتر . 23- جدول خاص بالقضايا المتعلقة باموال وممتلكات الخاضعين للامر والمقامة منهم او ضدهم امام الجهات القضائية . وتقيد بهذا الجدول القضايا المتعلقة باموال ومتتلكات الاشخاص الخاضعين للامر المقامة عليهم او المرفوعة منهم امام الجهات القضائية ويثبت به رقم القضية الاصلية واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة ومضمون الدعوى المقامة عليه ورقمها والمحكمة المختصة بها ويؤشر بمثل ذلك بالنسبة للقضايا المرفوعة منه . ويستعلم عما يصدر بشانها من احكام او قرارات ويؤشر بها في هذا الجدول وتخصص صفحة من هذا الجدول لكل قضية ويؤشر برقمها المسلسل قرين الرقم الخاص بها بالجدول العام . 24- دفتر باسماء الجهات التى ترسل اليها الاخطارات : وتدرج بهذا الدفتر اسماء الجهات التى يرى النائب العام اخطارها باوامر وقرارات المنع او التحفظ التى تصدر كمصلحة الشهر العقارى والتوثيق والمصارف وغيرها . وتخصص صفحة بهذا الدفتر لكل قضية يوضح بها رقم القضية واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة واسم الوكيل والجهة والمطلوب اخطارها وتاريخ ورقم الاخطار . 25- دفتر قيد التظلمات : وتقيد به التظلمات التى ترد للنيابة حسب تسلسل تواريخ ورودها ويثبت به اسم مقدم التظلم وصفته في الدعوى وتاريخ ورود التظلم ورقم القضية الخاصة واسم الممنوع من التصرف او الادارة ومضمون التظلم والاجراءات التى اتخذت في شأنه . 
مادة 61 يجب على الموظف المختص في حالة توقيع حجز تحت يد البنك او النيابة ان يبادر بعرض الامر على عضو النيابة المختص لاتخاذ مايراه من اجراءات للتحقق من السبب في الدين الموقع الحجز من اجلة وتكليف الوكيل بالطعن في امر الحجز او الحكم الموقع الحجز بمقتضاه قبل فوات مواعيد الطعن ان كان هناك لزوم لذلك ويستعلم عما يحكم به في هذا الشان نهائيا . مادة 62- اخطارات الايداع والصرف : ترفق اشعارات الايداع والصرف التى ترد من البنوك بالقضايا الخاصة بها فور عرضها على عضو النيابة المختص وتعلى عليها مع التاشير بمضمونها بالدفاتر الخاصة . 
مادة 63 يتعين على البنوك المودع بها المبالغ مراعاة تنفيذ مايلى :- (أ‌) ان ترسل في الاسبوع الاول من كل شهر الى النيابة كشوفا ببيان عمليات الايداع والصرف التى تمت خلال الشهر السابق حسب تسلسل تواريخ تلك العمليات مع بيان رقم الحساب ورقم القضية الخاصة واسم الخاضع للامر قرين كل مبلغ . ويتعين على موظف النيابة المختص استعجال ورود تلك الكشوف في حالة تاخر ورودها وعرض الامر على عضو النيابة المختص . كما يجب عليه مراجعة العمليات الواردة بها على ماهو مقيد بشانها بالدفتر الخاص للتحقق من سلامتها والتاشير عليها بما يفيد المراجعة مع عرضها على عضو النيابة المختص فور ورودها ثم حفظها في ملف خاص للرجوع اليها عند الحاجة . (ب‌) ان ترسل هذه البنوك الى النيابة كشوفا تصف سنوية توضح بها الفوائد والضرائب في خلال شهرى يناير ويوليو من كل عام ويتيعين على موظف النيابة المختص استعجال ورود تلك الكشوف في حال تاخر ورودها وعرض الامر على عضو النيابة المختص . وتراجع هذه الكشوف فور ورودها على ماهو مقيد بشانها بالدفتر الخاص للتحقق من صحتها واضافة الفوائد في الجانب الدائن وقيد الدمغة والضرائب وغيرها من المصروفات في الجانب المدين مع بيان الارصدرة بعد مطابقتها على هذه الكشوف وتعرض جميع الكشوف فور ورودها على عضو النيابة المختص ثم تحفظ في الملف الخاص بصاحب الشان . 
الفصل الرابع الدفاتر والسجلات الاخرى 
مادة 64 يعمل في النيابات بالدفاتر والسجلات التالية على النحو المبين فيما بعد بشان كل منها وذلك فضلا عن الدفاتر والسجلات الوارد ذكرها بالابواب الخاصة بها في هذه التعليمات . 1- دفتر قيد التفالس : 2- مادة 65 يخصص بكل نيابة دفتر تقيد به بارقام مسلسة الاخطارات الواردة للنيابة بشان جرائم الافلاس – وعلى الكاتب المختص المبادرة بعرض تلك الاخطارات على رئيس النيابة او مديرها لاتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة بشانها ويؤشر بالدفتر بالاجراءات وبنتيجة التصرفات التى تتم فيها . 3- دفتر قيد اوامر النيابة في منازعات الحيازة . 4- مادة 66 يعد بكل نيابة جزئية وكلية دفتر تقيد به الاوامر التى تصدر من هذه النيابة في منازعات الحيازة المتعلقة بالعقارات ويشتمل القيد فيه على تاريخ ورود المحضر واسماء الخصوم وموضوع المنازعة والامر المؤقت الصادر من مدير النيابة الجزئية او من المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية على حسب الاحوال وتاريخ صدوره والقرار الصادر من القاضى الجزئى وتاريخ الجلسة التى تحدد لنظر جريمة الحيازة وغير ذلك من الاجراءات التى تتخذ في شان النزاع ولايخل ذلك بموجوب قيد هذه المحاضر ودفاتر النيابات الجزئية بحسب الوصف القانونى الذى يعطى لها . 5- دفتر قيد طلبات القوامة 
مادة 67 يخصص في كل نيابة كلية دفتر لقيد طلبات القوامة تدرج به بارقام مسلسة الطلبات المذكورة ويكون هذا الدفتر في عهدة احد موظفى النيابة الذى يتولى عرض الطلب على عضو النيابة المختص ليامر بما يراه في شان المرشح للقوامة وبيان موافقته على تعيينه فيما من عدمه وارسال الاوراق الى الجهة التى يناط بها تنفيذ مايؤمر به في هذا الخصوص وفور ورود الاوراق من الجهة المشار اليها يتولى الموظف المذكور عرضها على عضو النيابة ليامر بارسالها الى المحكمة المدنية المختصة لتقديمها للجلسة للحكم بتعيين القيم مع التاشير بكل هذه الاجراءات وبالحكم الذى صدر في الدفتر كما يوالى الموظف المذكور الاستعلام من المحكمة المدنية المختصة عن الحكم الذى يصدر بتعيين القيم واخطار السجن المودع به المحكوم عليه . 6- دفتر تدخل النيابة في الدعوى 
مادة 68 (أ) ويقيد به بارقام مسلسة جميع الاخطارات الواردة الى النيابة من اقلام كتاب المحاكم في الدعاوى المدنية والتجارية والاحوال الشخصية التى يجب او يجوز للنيابة ان تتدخل فيها ويثبت فيه رقم القضية واسماء الخصوم وموضوع القضية وتاريخ ورقم الاخطار النيابة وتاريخ الجلسة المحددة ثم يعرض الاخطار على مدير النيابة او رئيسها ويثبت في الدفتر المذكور راى النيابة في التدخل ان كان التدخل جوازيا وتاريخ ورقم طلب الملف من المحكمة وتاريخ ورقم وروده منها الى النيابة وتاريخ ورقم اعادته للمحكمة وطلبات النيابة والحكم الصادر في الدعوى وتخصص خانة للملاحظات تثبت فيها كافة الاجراءات الاخرى وغير ذلك من البيانات . (ت‌) في احوال التدخل الوجوبى او الجوازى اذا منحت المحكمة النيابة اجلا لتقديم مذكرة يتولى الموظف المختص عرض القضية بمجرد ورودها على عضو النيابة المختص لاعداد مذكرته في المهله التى حددتها المحكمة . (ث‌) يتعين على الموظف المختص المبادرة الى موافاة مكتب النائب العام بكشف شهرى يحرر باشراف مديرى او رؤسائها ويبين فيه القضايا المدنية والتجارية والاحوال الشخصية المبلغة للنيابة هوالحالات التى تدخلت فيها وكذلك بصورة من مذكرات النيابة في القضايا التى لها اهمية خاصة او التى تحتوى على مبادىء قانونية هامة طبقا لما يامر به مدير النيابة او ريئسها في هذا الخصوص . 7- دفتر قيد بلاغات الاصلاح الزراعى : 
مادة 69 يعد بكل نيابة كلية سجل لقيد ماتتلقاه من بلاغات الهيئة العامة للاصلاح الزراعى وفروعها في المحافظات مراقبة الاصلاح الزراعى ومناطقه الزراعة الاقليمية والمتعلقة بمخالفة احكام قانون الاصلاح الزراعى وتلك المبلغ بها من وزارة الزراعة والهيئة العامة للاصلاح الزراعى واستصلاح الاراضى والمتعلقة بالجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية والجمعيات التعاونية للاصلاح الزراعى واسناد فحصها فور ورودها الى احد اعضاء النيابة الكلية لعرضها على المحامى العام لاتخاذ مايلزم بشانها وتحقيقها بالنيابة الكلية او احالتها عند الضرورة الى النيابة الجزئية المختصة للتحقيق تحت اشراف المحامى العام وعلى النيابات الجزئية ارسال ماتتلقاه من بلاغات في هذا الشان الى النيابة الكلية لقيدها . وذلك كله دون الاخلال بقيد هذه البلاغات في جداول النيابة او دفاترها الاخرى . 5- مكرر دفتر جنح عدم تنفيذ الاحكام : 
مادة 69 مكرر يعد بكل نيابة جزئية وكلية ودفتر يسمى دفتر جنح عدم تنفيذ الاحكام ) يعهد به الى الرئيس القلم الجنائى ويكون القيد فيه بمعرفته وتدون فيه بارقام مسلسة قضايا الجنح التى ترد من مكتب النائبالعام المساعد بالاذن برفع الدعوى الجنائية وكذلك الجنح التى ترفع الدعوى الجنائية فيها بطريق الادعاء المباشر عن الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات . ويتضمن القيد بهذا الدفتر رقم الجنحة واسم المتهم وقيد ووصف التهمة واسم المدعى بالحقوق المدنية وطلباته وتواريخ الجلسات التى تنظر فيها الدعوى وتاريخ تقديم النيابة لمذكرة برايها فيها والحكم الذى يصدر في الدعوى وبيانات الطعن . وتخطر النيابة الجزئية النيابة الكلية بالبيانات المتقدمة فور اثباتها بالدفتر المذكور . ولايغنى القيد بهذا الدفتر عن القيد في الجداول والسجلات الاخرى المبينة بهذه التعليمات . 8- دفتر الاحصائيات : 
مادة 70 يتولى العاملون باقسام الاحصاء بالنيابات الكلية جمع البيانات الاحصائية الخاصة بتلك النيابات والنيابات الجزئية التابعة لها والمبينة بالنماذج الاحصائية التى تعدها ادارة الاحصاء بوزارة العدل وعليهم التحقق من صحتها وتصنيفها وفقا للنماذج المذكورة مع موافاة قسم الاحصاء القضائى بادارة التخطيط والاحصاء بمكتب النائب العام بتلك البيانات في ميعاد لايجاوز الاسبوع الاول من كل شهر بعد درجها في الدفتر المعد لهذا الغرض . 9- سجل قيد المكالمات التليفونية الخارجية . 
مادة 71 يخصص بكل نيابة سجل لكل هاتف بها تقيد به المكالمات التليفونية الخارجية تكون بياناته كما يلى : ( رقم مسلس – تاريخ المكالمة – ساعة – اسم طالب المكالمة – توقيعه- الرقم- الخارجى المطلوب والجهة الموجود بها – الغرض من المكالمة – المدة التى اسغرقتها المكالمة – ملاحظات ) ويوضح في بيان الملاحظات ما اذا كانت المكالمة عادية او مستعجلة ومبرر الاستعجال وان كانت خاصة يوضح وجه الضرورة لطلبها من التليفون الحكومى مع تحصيل قيمتها من المتحدث بمجرد حدوثها وتورد لخزينة المحكمة امانات ويثبت تاريخ ورقم ايصال التوريد لحين ورود فواتير الهيئة العامة للموصلات السلكية واللاسلكية حيث تجرى التسوية طبقا للوارد بتلك الفواتير ويراعى في خصوص المكالمات الخارجية المذكورة مايلى :- (أ‌) ان يكون الحد الاقصى للمالكمة ست دقائق – وفلا الاحوال المصلحة المستعجلة يجوز لكبار الموظفين مد مدة المخابرة لمدة لاتزيد عن 12 دقيقة للمكالمة بدون انقطاع كما يتعين ان تتم المكالمة اثناء ساعات العمل الرسمية مابين الساعة 9.30 ص والساعة 12.30 ظهرا . (ب‌) يكون السجل المنوه عنه بعهدة عضو النيابة وله ان يعهد به وتحت اشرافه وعلى مسئوليته الى رئيس القلم الجنائى في حالة وجود فرع لدى الاخير من تلفيون النيابة . (ت‌) يخصص في المكاتب والادارة التابعة للنيابة العامة سجلات مماثلة للتيفونات الموجودة بها يجرى القيد فيها طبقا للاحكام المشار اليها وتكون بعهدة رؤساء المكاتب والادارات المذكرة ويتبع ذات الاحكام المتقدمة في خصوص استخدام تلك التليفونات وتحصيل وتوريد قيمة المكالمات الخارجية الخاصة . (ث‌) يعتبر من بعهدته التليفون مسئولا عن تحصيل وتوريد قيمة المكالمات الخارجية الخاصة فور حصولها وعليه منع استعمال التليفون في مكالمات خارجية عن طريقه وعلى خلاف هذا النظام وترسل السجلات المنتهية الى ادارة النيابات لحفظها بها . (ج‌) دفاتر خاصة بنيابات الاستئناف : 
مادة 72 بالاضافة الى مايعمل به نيابات الاستئناف من دفاتر وجداول مماثلة لقرينتها في النيابات الاخرى تختص نيابات الاستئناف بالجداول والدفاتر التالية : (أ‌) دفتر اخذ الرأى ويخصص منه لكل نيابة كلية في دائرة نيابة الاستئناف قسم الاستئناف خاص تدرج به بارقام مسلسة جميع القضايا والشكاوى والاوراق الواردة منها لاخذ الراى او بطلب الطعن في الاحكام بالاستئناف او بالنقض ويكون القيد حسب تاريخ الورود ويشتمل على البيانات الخاصة بالقضية او الاوراق ويؤشر قرين كل منها بما تم فيها ويستعجل ورود ماطلب استئيفاؤه ويحتفظ بصور الخطابات التى تعاد بها القضايا والاوراق ويلاحظ عدم تكرار القيد بهذا الدفتر عند ورود القضايا والاوراق بعد استيفائها بل تظل تحمل الرقم المسلسل الاول ويؤشر قرينه بورودها وبما يتم بشانها . ويراعى ان تنقل المواد الباقية بنهايئة كل عام باول الدفتر الجديد بذات ارقامها القديمة ثم يليها المواد الجديدة بارقام مسلسلة . (ب‌) دفتر منازعات الحيازة وتقيد به القضايا المذكورة من النيابات الكلية بالدرائرة بارقام مسلسلة حسب تاريخ ورودها ويؤشر قرين كل قضية بما تم فيها ويتخذ بشانها الاجراءات المنوه عنها بالفقرة السابقة . (ح‌) جدول جنح ومخالفات نموذج أ.ق.م وتقيد به الجنح والمخالفات المذكورة والتى يرتكبها اعضاء النيابة والقائمون باعمال نيابات جنح ومخالفات المرور واعضاء مجلس الشعب والواردة من النيابات الكلية ويؤشر قرينها بما يفيد ارسالها لمكتب النائب العام المساعد وعند اعادتها يؤشر قرينها بقرار الحفظ الصادر فيها وتاريخه ورقم وتاريخ اعادتها للنيابات الكلية المختصة بها . (د) دفاتر رد الاعتبار : يراعى العمل بها طبقا لما هو ثابت بباب رد الاعتبار بهذه التعليمات . (هـ) دفتر متابعة الحوادث الجنائية : وتدرج به جميع الاشارات التى ترد من وزارة الداخلية بشان الحوادث التى تقع بدائرة نيابة الاستئناف وتخصص صفحة او اكثر لاثبات البلاغات الواردة بكل يوم وتعرض تلك الاشرارات فور ورودها على المحامى العام الاول لنيابة الاستئناف كما يسارع الموظف المختص بتنفيذ مايامر به بشانها خاصة مايطلبه من ملخصات عنها من المحامين العامين المختصين . (و) دفتر قيد الكشوف الشهرية : وتقيد به الكشوف المذكورة الواردة من النيابات اولا باول ويخصص قسم منه لكل نيابة بالدائرة وتعرض الكشوف فور ورودها على المحامى العام الاول ويؤشر قرين كل كشف بما يتم نحوه من تصرف وعلى الكاتب المختص استعجال مالم يرد من الكشوف حتى منتصف كل شهر . (ز) سجل قيد قضايا الاختلاس والاستيلاء والاهمال : تقيد به مايقع من العاملين بدائرة نيابة الاستئناف من هذه الوقائع على نحو ماورد بشانه بالباب الخامس من الجزء الثانى من هذه التعليمات . (ح) دفتر زيادة المحبوسين احتياطيا : تدرج به الطلبات التى تقدم لزيارة المحبوسين من غير ذويهم بارقام مسلسلة حسب تاريخ ورودها واسم الجهة الوارد منها الطالب وتاريخ الورود ورقم القضية الخاصة واسم المحبوس واسم طالب الزيادة وسبب الزيادة وتواريخ الزيارات السابقة ورأى النيابة الوارد منها الطالب وماتم بشان الطلب . (ط) دفتر مساعد لدفتر العرائض . تدرج به العرائض التى يؤشر عليها بطلب القضايا الخاصة او تنفيذ استيفاء فيها علاوة على قيدها بدفتر العرائض العام وعلى الموظف المختص تنفيذ ذلك بموجب مكاتبات رسمية مع الاحتفاظ بالعرائض وصور المكاتبات ويبادر بعرض تلك العرائض فور ورود المطلوب ويستعجل ورود مالم يرد منها خلال اسبوع . (ى) سجل التفتيش المفاجىء على البيانات : ويثبت فيه مايسفر عنه التفتيش المفاجىء الذى يقوم به المحامى العام الاول على النيابات التابعة له والتى تخصص لكل منها قسم من السجل يبين فيه تاريخ اجراءات التفتيش المفاجىء ومااسفر عنه وحالة العمل بالنيابة التى تم التفتيش على اعمالها واوجة النقص او القصور الذى تكشف وماتخذ حيالها . وتودع صور من التقارير عن التفتيش المذكور والتى ترسل الى ادارة التفتيش القضائى للنيابة العامة في ملف خاص مرتبة تبعا لتواريخها . دفاتر وجداول خاصة بنيابة الشئون المالية والتجارية : 
مادة 73 يجرى العمل بنيابة الشئون المالية والتجارية بجداول ودفاتر مماثلة للنيابات الاخرى بالقدر الذى يتفق وطبيعة اختصاصاتها كما تختص بالدفاتر والجداول التالية :- (أ‌) دفتر حصر الوارد ويقيد به جميع المحاضر التى تتعلق بالتهريب او التعامل بالنقد الاجنبى ( الجرائم المالية ) التى ترد للنيابة من جمرك ميناء القاهرة الجوى وشرطة ميناء القاهرة الجوى ومديريات الامن واقسام الشرطة ووزارة الداخلية قسم مكافحة التهرب وذلك بارقام مسلسلة حسب تاريخ ورودها ويثبت به رقم المحضر والجهة الواردة منه واسم المتهم والتهمة باختصار ومايتم فيها من تصرف . (ب‌) دفتر الاستمارات المصرفية : ويقيد به جميع مخالفات الاستيراد والتصدير الخاصة بالهيئات والقطاعين العام والخاص بارقام مسلسة حسب تواريخ ورودها ويثبت به ارقام الاستمارات الواردة عن هذه الجرائم والتهمة باختصار واسم المخالف ومايتم من تصرفه على ان يخصص دفتر لكل الاستمارات التصدريرة والاستمارات الاستيرادية . (ج‌) جدول قضايا الجنح : وتقيد به جميع محاضر حصر العرائض ومحاضر التحقيق التى تامر النيابة بقيدها برقم جنحة مالية ويجرى العمل به وفقا للاحكام الخاصة بجداول النيابات الجزئية المبينة بهذه التعليمات . (د) جدول قيد جنايات تزييف وتزوير العملة : ويقيد به جميع قضايا الجنايات الخاصة بتزييف وتزوير العملة الواردة للنيابة من جميع انحاء الجمهورية وتخطر النيابات الجزئية والكلية المختصة بارقام القيد بهذا الجدول كما تدون به ارقام قيد هذه القضايا في جداول النيابة المذكورة ويجرى القيد وفقا للاحكام الخاصة بجداول النيابات المبينة بهذه التعليمات . (هـ) دفتر صادر النقد : وتدرج به قضايا حصر التحقيق وحصر الوارد التى يتم ارسالها لادارة النقد لاببدء الراى في شان اتخاذ الاجراءات ورفع الدعاوى الجنائية فيها . (و) دفتر ايداع النقد الاجنبى : وتدرج به بيانات النقود الاجنبية المضبوطة التى تامر النيابة بايداعها ببنك الاسكندرية فرع قصر النيل على ذمة التصرف في قضايا الخاصة بها . وتكون بياناته ( رقم المسلسل – رقم القضية – اسم المتهم – المبلغ المضبوط- تاريخ ورقم الايداع المبلغ بالبنك- رقم اشعار الاضافة ) ويتعين اخطار البنك الذى تودع به تلك النقود بتصرفات النيابة في القضايا الخاصة وكذلك بما تقرره النيابة او المحكمة في شان التصرف في هذه النقود سواء ردها الى اصحابها او مصادرتها . كما ترسل صورة من الاخطار المنوه عنه الى ادارة النقد في الحالات التى يتقرر فيها مصادرة هذه المبالغ . (ز) دفتر ايداع النقد المصرى : وتدرج به بيانات النقود المصرية المضبوطة ويجرى القيد فيه طبقا للاحكام المبينة بالبند السابق . (ح) دفتر قيد اخطارات الكسب غير المشروع : ويقيد به كافة الاخطارات التى ترد للنيابة من ادارة الكسب غير المشروع بشان عدم التقدم باقرارات الذمة المالية في الموعد المحدد بالنسبة للخاضعين لاحكام قانون الكسب غير المشروع . دفاتر وجداول بنيابه مكافحة التهرب من الضرائب بجداول ودفاتر مماثلة للنيابات الاخرى بالقدر الذى يتفق وطبيعة اختصاصاتها كما تختص بالدفاتر والجداول التالية : (أ‌) دفتر حصر وارد ضرائب : ويقيد به جرائم الضرائب عامة بارقام مسلسلة حسب تاريخ ورودها من ماموريات الضرائب المختلفة يثبت به نوع التهمة واسم المتهم وماتم فيها من تصرف على ان يخصص لكل مامورية عدد من الصفحات على حدة . (ب)دفتر وارد الكافحة : وتقيد به الاوراق الواردة للنيابة من الادارات والجهات المختصة بمكافحة التهرب الضريبى . (ح‌) دفتر قيد قضايا الجنح : وتقيد به المحاضر التى تامر النيابة بقيدها بارقام جنح ويجرى العمل به وفقا للاحكام الخاصة بجداول النيابة الجزئية المبينة بهذه التعليمات . (د) جدول قيد الجنايات : وتقيد به المحاضر التى تامر النيابة بقيدها برقم جناية ويؤشر فيه بالقيود والاوصاف التى تعطى لها والتصرفات التى تتم بشانها . مادة 73- مكررا – ويجرى القيد في نيابات جرائم الاشتباه في جداول تخصص لقيد جنح تدابير الامن واخرى تخصص لجنح التدابير المستأنفة ويراعى استيفاء بيانات هذه الجداول بما يتم في القضايا من تصرفات . ويخصص دفتر في كل نيابة لقيد اسماء المودعين بدور الملاحظة بالتطبيق لاحكام المادة 15 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 98 لسنة 1945 المعدل وذلك كله فضلا عن الجداول والدفاتر المماثلة لقريناتها في النيابات الكلية بقدر ماتسمح به اختصاصات هذه النيابة . دفاتر وسجلات وملفات خاصة بالنيابات الكلية . 
مادة 74 يراعى بالنيابات الكلية امساك الدفاتر والسجلات الاتية : (أ‌) دفتر اخذ الراى : تقيد به جميع القضايا والاوراق التى ترد من النيابات الجزئية الى النيابات الكلية لاخذ الراى فيها وتعرض فور ورودها على رئيس النيابة الكلية او المحامى العام بها كل في اختصاصه . ويخصص قسم من هذا الدفتر لكل نيابة بالدائرة ويكون القيد به بارقام مسلسلة حسب تواريخ ورودها ويؤشر قرين كل مادة بما تم فيها من تصرف وباسم الجهة التى ارسلت اليها وتاريخ ورقم الارسال واسم عضو النيابة الذى قام بدراستها وعرضها . (ب‌) دفتر فحص القضايا المحفوظة : وتقيد به ارقام مسلسلة ماورد من النيابات الجزئية من قضايا الجنح والمخالفات والشكاوى الادارية والعوارض التى امرت بحفظها النيابة الجزئية وسبق لرئيس النيابة الكلية ان اشر بطلبها من واقع الكشوف الشهرية التى تعرض عليها لهذا الغرض ويتضمن القيد به قسما خاصا لكل نيابة جزئية يذكر فيه شهرا بشهر ( الرقم المسلسل – الرقم القضائى – تاريخ تصرف النيابة الجزئية بالحفظ او الامر بالاوجه لاقامه الدعوى – تصرف رئيس النيابة الكلية وتاريخه – اسم عضو النيابة الكلية الذى قام بفحص القضية وعرضها تاريخ ورقم تصدير القضية الى النيابة الجزئية . ) ويراعى في هذا الصدد ترتيب الكشوف الشهرية الواردة من كل نيابة على حدة وحفظها بالنيابة الكلية للرجوع اليها اذا لزم ذلك . (ج) دفتر قيد كشوف الجلسات والاوامر الجنائية : وتقيد به بارقام مسلسة كشوف الجلسات والاوامر الجنائية الواردة النيابات الجزئية وفقا لتواريخ ورودها ويخصص قسم منه لكل نيابة جزئية يوضح به تواريخ صدور الاحكم والاوامر الجنائية وتعرض هذه الكشوف فور ورودها على رئيس النيابة الكلية المختص لمراجعتها والتاشير قرين كل حكم او امر بما يرى في شانه من طعن او الغاء حسب الاحوال . ويراعى بعد ذلك ان ترتب كشوف كل نيابة على حدة متتابعة وتحفظ للرجوع اليها اذا لزم ذلك وعرضها على المفتش الادارى عند قيامه بالتفتيش على القلم الجنائى . (د) دفتر قيد التظلمات : تقيد به جميع التظلمات في القرارات التى يصدرها اعضاء النيابة اولا باول وتثبت به تواريخ وارقام طلب القضايا والاوراق المتعلقة بالتظلمات والاجراءات التى اتخذت فيها وتواريخ وارقام اعادة القضايا والاوراق الى النيابات الخاصة بها وبيان القرارات الصادرة فيها . (هـ) سجل اعلانات افراد القوات المسلحة : ويعهد به الى احد الموظفين الاكفاء وتقيد به الاوراق المطلوب اعلانها الى احد افراد القوات المسلحة ويدون به ملخص واف عن هذه الاوراق . ويتولى الموظف المختص بهذا السجل متابعة هذه الاوراق واستعجال اعادتها كلما انقضت مدة خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ التسليم او الاستعجال وذلك حتى يعاد اليه اصول الاوراق مؤشرا عليها بما يتم نحو اعلانها وذلك كله على النحو المبين بالمادة 213 من هذه التعليمات . (و) سجل التفتيش المفاجىء على النيابات الجزئية : ويثبت مايسفر عنه التفتيش المفاجىء الذى يقوم به المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية على النيابات الجزئية التابعة له والتى يخصص لكل منها قسم في هذا السجل يبين فيه تاريخ اجراء التفتيش ومااسفر عنه وحالة العمل بالنيابة التى تم التفتيش على اعمالها واوجة النقص او القصور التى تكشفت وماتخذ حيالها . ( ز) ملف تقارير التفتيش المفاجىء على اعمال النيابات الجزئية : وتودع فيه تقارير التفتيش المفاجىء الذى يقوم به المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية على النيابات الجزئية التابعة له والتى ترسل صور منها الى ادارة التفتيش القضائى للنيابة العامة ونيابات الاستئناف المختصة والنيابات الجزئية المعينة . (ح) ملفالمرافعة امام محاكم الجنايات : وتحفظ فيه عناصر المرافعات المكتوبه التى يعدها اعضاء النيابة المنوط بهم تمثيلها امام محاكم الجنايات وذلك بعد التاشير عليها بالنظر من المحامين العامين للنيابات الكلية 
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] 
الفصل الاول اختيار كتاب التحقيق وواجباتهم 

مادة 75 يكون اختيار كتاب التحقيق من بين موظفى القلم الجنائى ذوى الخطوط الحسنة , المشهود لهم بالكفاءة والامانة . 
مادة 76 يجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يقيم في البلد الذى به مقر عمله وان يترك بمسكنه دائما مايدل على مكان وجوده وذلك في ايام العمل وفى ايام العطلة الرسمية على السواء . 
مادة 77 يجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يبادر الى مصاحبة عضو النيابة في الحوادث الجنائية فاذا كان المحقق قد سبقه الى مكان الحادث تعين عليه المسارعة بالانتقال فور اخطاره . 
مادة 78 يتولى كاتب التحقيق تحرير محاضره ويجب عليه في ذلك مايلى :- (أ‌) ان يتحرى الدقة والوضوح والنظافة في تدوين محضر التحقيق (ب‌) ان يعنون محضر التحقيق ببيان النيابة التى تقوم به ويصدره بتاريخ اليوم والساعة ومكان التحقيق واسم المحقق ووظيفته واسم النيابة التى يعمل فيها اصلا واسم النيابة التى هو متندب لها اذا كان متندبا واسم كاتب التحقيق ثم يذكر نص بلاغ الحادث وتاريخ وساعة وصوله الى عضو النيابة ووقت قيام الاخير للتحقيق . (ج) ان يحرر محضر التحقيق بخط واضح حسن وباستعمال الحبر الاسود تسهيلا لقراءته وتصويره وبغير كشط او شطب او تحشير وان يرقم صفحاته بارقام متتابعة وان يوقع مع المحقق بعد الانتهاء من سماع اقوال كل شاهد او متهم وبعد تلاوته عليه واقراره بانه مصر عليها وتوقيعه بنهايتها فاذا امتنع الشاهد او المتهم عن وضع امضائه او ختمه او لم يمكنه ذلك تعين اثباته في المحضر مع بيان الاسباب التى يبديها ويضع الكاتب امضاءه مع عضو النيابة على جميع صحف المحضر وعلى كل تصحيح اولا باول فاذا كان التصحيح او الشطب او التخريج خاصا باقوال شاهد او متهم يعتمد بتوقيعه عليه معهما . (د) ان يثبت بالمحضر اسم المتهم كاملا اسم المتهم واسم الاب واسم الجد وكذلك اسم الشهرة ان وجد وتاريخ الميلاد باليوم والشهر والسنة وجهة الميلاد والمحافظة الت تقع فيها ومحل الاقامة والمهنة والجنسية من واقع الطاقات الشخصية والعائلية او جوازات السفر او اى مستند رسمى اخر كما يدون اسم الشاهد ولقبه وصناعته ومسكنه وعلاقته بالمتهم ويدون دائما الرقم المطبوع للبطاقة والرمز المقترن به قرين الرقم المسلسل المعطى للبطاقة من جهة صدورها . وتثبت اسماء من سمعت اقوالهم بهوامش المحاضر قرين بداية اقوال كل منهم مع التنويه بما اذا كان شاهد اثبات او شاهد نفى او متهما . ( هـ) ان تثبت الاسئلة التى توجه للمتهمين والشهود وكذلك الاجابة عنها في محضر التحقيق كاملة دون اقتضاب او حذف او تنقيح وذلك تحت اشراف المحقق . (و) ان يثبت بالتفصيل اسماء المدعين بالحق المدنى وصفتهم في الدعوى وقيمة المبالغ بها والمحل الذى يتخذه خصوم الادعاء المدنى في البلدة التى بها مركز المحكمة التى يجرى فيها التحقيق اذا لم يكونوا مقيمين فيها ثم يعرض الاوراق على رئيس القلم الجنائى لتقدير قيمة الرسوم المستحقة وتوريدها في ذات اليوم خزانه المحكمة مع التاشير بالقضية والجدول بما يفيد السداد . 
مادة 79 يجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يودع كل قضية تحقيق بملف خاص بها وان يبادر بتعلية محضر التحقيق واية ورقة تضم اليه اولا باول على الملف بارقام متتابعة حسب تواريخ وروردها مع اثبات مضمون كل ورقة وتدوين رقم التعلية عليها . 
مادة 80 يدون كاتب التحقيق على الملف المذكور رقم القضية وسنتها ورقم قيدها بدفتر حصر التحقيقات وبيان التهمة واسماء المتهمين والشهود والمجنى عليهم والخصوم في الادعاء المدنى وبياناته او وجد كما يثبت على الملف تواريخ القبض على المتهمين وبيانات الحبس الاحتياطى والايام المحددة لتجديده وتواريخ الافراج وضماناته وتواريخ ورقم قسائم سدادها وارقام قيد المضبوطات بالمخزن او ايداعها بخزانة المحكمة وكذلك تواريخ جلسات التحقيق ومايتعلق بتنفيذ قراراته . 
مادة 81 يجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يبادر باخطار الخصوم باليوم المحدد للتحقيق ومكانه وان يقوم باعلان الشهود الذين يقرر المحقق سماعهم ويكون تكليفهم بالحضور بواسطة المحضر او رجال السلطة العامة . 
مادة 82 يجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يقوم فورا بتنفيذ القرارات التى يصدرها المحقق بطلب اشخاص او بيانات او تقارير خبرة فنية وان يدون بهامش محضر التحقيق قرين قرارات التاجيل ماتم نحو تنفيذها مع ايضاح تاريخ ورقم الكتاب الذى نفذ بموجبه القرار ويراعى دائما ان تكون تنفيذ كتب القرارات من اصل وصورة ويحتفظ في ملف القضية بالصورة . 
مادة 83 تعتبر كافة اجراءات التحقيق والكاتبات الخاصة بها والنتائج التى تسفر عنها من الاسرار ويجب على كتاب التحقيق عدم افشائها او الاداء للصحف باية تصريحات عنها ومن يخالف ذلك منهم يعاقب طبقا للمادة 310 من قانون العقوبات ويراعى ذلك على وجه الخصوص في القضايا الماسة بامن الدولة في الداخل او الخارج . ولايجوز ارسال صور التحقيقات الى اية جهة الا بعد العرض على المحقق ورجوعه الى مكتب الفنى للنائب العام كما يحظر الاطلاع على اجراءات التحقيق او نتائجه الا في الحالات التى يوجب فيها القانون ذلك وفى حدود ماتسمح به هذه التعليمات . 
مادة 84 يتعين على كاتب التحقيق اذا كانت القضية قد سلمت اليه قبل اعطائها القيد والوصف القانونى ان يبادر فور قيدها ووصفها بمعرفة عضو النيابة الى تظهير القيد والوصف على الملف واخطار كاتب الجدول بهما لتدويلهما بالجدول . 
مادة 85 تبقى اوراق القضية في عهدة كاتب التحقيق حتى ينتهى التحقيق والتصرف فيها ولايجوز له نقلها خارج القلم الجنائى ويعتبر مسئولا عن تنفيذ جميع القرارات بها ويقوم بعد ذلك بتسليمها للموظف المختص طبقا لما ينتهى اليه التصرف . 
مادة 86 على كاتب التحقيق اذا ماوردت من الشرطة للنيابة محاضر لاتحمل ارقاما قضائية ان يبادر بعرضها على عضو النيابة لاتخاذ اللازم نحو قيدها قضائيا . 
مادة 87 فاذا ماورد مع المحضر مبالغ او اشياء ثمينة او احراز مضبوطة فيتعين على كاتب التحقيق عرض قرار النيابة بشانها على رئيس القلم الجنائى ليقوم بتنفيذه فان كان القرار هو توريد تلك المبالغ او ايداع الاحراز بخزانة المحكمة او مخزن النيابة فعليه المسارعه بتنفيذ ذلك وعلى كاتب التحقيق التاشير بهامش محضر التحقيق بنتيجة ذلك وارفاق الاوراق الدالة عليه بالمحضر الخاص وتعليتها على ملفه . 
مادة 88 اذا طلب الشهود المصاريف والتعويضات التى يستحقونها بسبب حضورهم لاداء الشهادة تعين على كاتب التحقيق المبادرة بعرض طلباتهم على عضو النيابة المحقق لتقدير المبالغ اللازمة وعلى كاتب التحقيق تحرير امر التقدير اللازم . 
مادة 89 اذا اصدر القاضى الجزئى بناء على طلب النيابة العامة حكما بتغريم احد الشهود لتخلفه عن الحضور لتادية الشهادة فيتعين على كاتب التحقيق المبادرة باخطار كاتب التنفيذ ليقوم بحصر الحكم بدفتر حصر الغرامات واتخاذ اللازم نحو اعلان المحكوم عليه به ويؤشر بمحضر التحقيق برقم حصر الحكم المذكور وفضلا عن ذلك يتعين على كاتب التحقيق المبادرة بتنفيذ مايصدره المحقق من امر بتكليف هذا الشاهد بالحضور ثانية او ضبطة او احضاره مع مراعاة ان يشتمل كل امر على اسم الشاهد ولقبه وصناعته ومحل اقامته وتاريخ الامر والموعد المحدد للحضور وامضاء المحقق والختم الرسمى وفور حضور الشاهد المطلوب للنيابة يعرض على المحقق . 
مادة 90 على المتهمين في قضايا الجنايات ان يعلنوا اسماء محاميهم بتقارير تحرر في قلم الكتاب ويجوز للمحامين تولى هذا الاجراء ويتعين على كاتب التحقيق المبادرة بتحرير تلك التقارير وعرضها على المحقق ثم ارفاقها بالقضايا الخاصة بها . 
مادة 91 يجب السماح للمحامى بالاطلاع على التحقيق في اليوم السابق على الاستجواب او المواجهة مالم يقرر المحقق غير ذلك . 
مادة 92 لايجوز ان يسمح للمحامى بالحضور في التحقيق امام النيابة او ان تقبل اية اوراق منه قبل ان يسدد دمغة المحاماه وعلى كاتب التحقيق مراعاة الاحكام الواردة بهذه التعليمات الخاصة بدمغة المحاماه ويعرض على عضو النيابة المحقق مايثور من اشكالات هذا الشان . 
مادة 93 اذا امر عضو النيابة باستدعاء مندوب بادارة النقد لسؤاله في تحقيق فعلى كاتب التحقيق ان يوضح في طلب الاستدعاء موضوع التحقيق او القضية المطلوب سؤال المندوب فيها استيرادا كان او تصديرا او في غير ذلك من عمليات النقد ليتسنى لهذه الادارة اختيار المندوب الفنى المختص بهذا الموضوع . 
مادة 94 يتعين على كاتب التحقيق في حالة طلب عضو النيابة لاحد موظفى هيئة البريد للحضور الى النيابة ان يحرر خطابا رسميا بذلك يرسله الى رئاسة الموظف المطلوب قبل الميعاد المحدد لذلك بوقت كاف ليتسنى لها تدبير من يحل محله اثناء تغيبه . 
مادة 95 على كاتب النيابة المختص اعادة اوراق علاج المرضى – التى ترد من المستشفيات لنظرها مع القضايا الخاصة بها الى هذه المستشفيات عقب انتهاء اللازم منها اذ ان هذه الاوراق ذات اهمية كبرى في عمل الاحصاءات السنوية للمستشفيات فضلا عن ضرورة حفظها بها للرجوع اليها عند الحاجة . 
الفصل الثانى دفاتر وسجلات واخطارات التحقيق 
مادة 96 يعد في كل نيابة دفتر لحصر مواد التحقيق نموذج رقم 11 نيابة ) تقيد به هذه المواد فور التاشير باجراء التحقيق فيها وذلك بارقام مسلسلة تبدأ من اول يناير وتنتهى بنهاية ديسمبر من كل عام ومايتبقى من المواد بنهاية العام بدون تصرف يدرج بذات ارقامه القديمة بالصفحات الاولى من دفتر الحصر الجديد ثم يعقب ذلك المواد الجديدة بارقامها الملسلسة ويراعى استعمال تلك الدفاتر مايلى :- 1- ان تخصص الصفحة الواحدة لقيد مادتين من مواد التحقيق على الاكثر . 2- ان يؤشر في الخانة الاخيرة منها بالاضافة الى البيان المشار اليه فيها باسم عضو النيابة المحقق والعضو الذى تصرف في الاوراق او اعدها لذلك . 3- ان يؤشر في الخانة الرابعة بالبيانات الخاصة بالانتقال للتحقيق 4- ان يكون التاشير بالتصرف النهائى في الاوراق بخط عضو النيابة مذيلا بتوقيعه مقرونا بتاريخ التصرف . 5- ان يراجع العضو القائم بادارة النيابة هذا الدفتر في اخر كل شهر للتحقق من انتظامه وان يوقع عليه بما يفيد ذلك وعلى رئيس القلم الجنائى يوليه كل عناية وان يشرف على استيفاء القيد به . 6- ان يدرج رقم الحصر اولا باول على ملف القضية والجدول او الدفتر الخاص بها . ولايجوز باى حال ارجاء القيد بالدفتر المذكور الى حين التصرف في مادة التحقيق . 7- مادة 97 ينشا في المكتب الفنى للنائب العام وفى كل نيابة كلية سجل خاص تقيد به اسماء المتهمين الذين يتقرر منعهم من السفر الى الخارج وكافة البيانات المتعلقة بهم والاوامر التى تصدر برفع الحظر ليتسير الرجوع اليها ويراعى في هذا الخصوص مايلى :- (أ‌) ان يكون طلب الادراج في قائمتى الممنوعين من السفر ورفع الحظر عن طريق المكتب الفنى للنائب العام ولايجوز للنيابات في هذا الشان مخاطبة مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية مباشرة او باى طريقة وفى اى شكل وتكون مكاتبات النيابات في هذا الخصوص للمكتب الفنى للنائب العام الذى له وحده مخاطبة المصلحة المذكورة . واذا رئى عند الافراج عن متهم من رعايا الدولة او من الاجانب في جناية او في جنحة هامة كالسرقة والنصب والتبديد والقتل الخطاء ان مصلحة التحقيق تقتضى منعه من السفر الى الخارج فعلى المحقق ارسال مذكرة بصفة عاجلة الى المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية يوضح فيها الاسباب التى تدعوا الى هذا المنع ويتولى المحامى العام في حالة الموفقة على ادراج الاسم في قائمة الممنوعين ارسال هذه المذكرة موضحا عليها الاعتبارات الهامة من وجهة نظره الى المكتب الفنى لفحص الطالب واخطار مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية قسم البحوث الفنية والقانونية ) وكذلك ادارة الامن العام لجنة القوائم بذلك يراعى ان ترفق بهذه الاوراق مذكرة يبين بها الاسم بالكامل لمن يطلب منعه من السفر بالحروف العربية واللاتينية ومهنته وتاريخ ميلاده باليوم والشهر والسنة من واقع بطاقته الشخصية او العائلية او جواز سفره ومحل اقامته وجنسيته واوصافه والعلامات المميزة له ورقم القضية الخاصة والفعل المسند اليه والادلة عليه ومواد العقاب مع ارفاق صورة فوتوغرافية للمتهم كلما امكن ذلك ويجب مراعاة تدوين هذه البيانات عند تحرير نماذج طلبات الادراج في قائمة الممنوعين من السفر . ب‌- يخطر المكتب الفنى اولا باول بما تم في القضايا الخاصة بالممنوعين من السفر والمدرجين على قوائم ترقب الوصول للنظر في رفع الحظر او الترقب عنهم . ولايطلب رفع اسم المتهم الاجنبى المدرج على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر الا بعد تنفيذ الحكم الصادر ضده . ج- في حالة صدور قرار من المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى الجنائية برفع اسم المتهم المدرج من قائمة الممنوعين او التصريح له بالسفر تسجل هذه القرارات في السجل الخاص بالنيابة الكلية ثم ترسل الاوراق الى المكتب الفنى لاخطار الجهة المختصة بذلك لتنفيذه . 
مادة 98 يراعى ضرورة اخطار قسم الاجانب ( الادارة القنصلية بوزارة الخارجية ) عن طريق المكتب الفنى للنائب العام بكل ماتباشرة النيابة العامة من تحقيقات في وقائع منسوبة الى الاجانب من اخطار القسم المذكور بتصرفات النيابة في هذا الشان اولا باول . 
مادة 99 ملغاه . 
مادة 100 ينشا بكل نيابة دفتر يخصص لقيد قضايا الاموال العامة يتم القيد فيه على النحو المبين بالمادة 54 من هذه التعليمات وتدون فيه بارقام قيدها بدفتر حصر التحقيق . 
مادة 101 يجب على النيابات اخطار نيابة الاموال العامة المختصة فورا بكل قضية اموال عامة تجاوز قيمة الاشياء موضوع الجريمة فيها خمسمائة جنية وكذلك القضايا الاخرى ذات الاهمية الخاصة سواء بالنسبة لظروفها او لمن تتعلق بهم . كما تقوم النيابات ايضا بارسال كشوف شهرية لنيابة الاموال العامة العليا من واقع سجلات قيد قضايا الاموال العامة يبين بها ماورد اليها من قضايا والتصرف الذى تم في كل قضية كما ترسل صورة من هذه الكشوف الى نيابة الاستئناف المختصة والى ادارة التفتيش القضائى بمكتب النائب العام . 
مادة 101 مكرر يجب اخطار النيابة الادارية بالتحقيقات التى تجرى في جرائم اختلاس المال العام والعدوان عليه والغدر والواردة بالباب الرابع من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات ومايرتبط بها من جرائم وكذلك نتيجة التصرف فيها . وتوافى النيابة الادارية بما تطلبه من ملفات القضايا التى تم التصرف فيها جنائيا حتى يمكن تحديد المسئولية الادارية فيها وينشا في هذه الاحوال ملف فرعى لكل قضية مرسله تحفظ فيه صورة مذكرتها او نتيجة التصرف الذى انتهت اليه في موضوع الدعوى الجنائية . 
مادة 102 يجب اخطار نيابة امن الدولة العليا فورا بالتحقيقات التى تجرى في جرائم اعتصام عمال المصانع والشركات واضرابهم وجرائم تخريب المنشات واتلافها مع موافاتها في اليوم التالى على الاكثر بتقارير مفصلة عنها وترسل القضايا بعد تحقيقها الى النيابة المذكورة بمذكرة بالراى للتصرف فيها وقيدها بجداولها . كما يجب اخطار النيابة المذكورة بما يقع من جرائم تختص بتحقيقها وذلك فور وقوعها لتتخذ ماتراه في شانها وتخطر المكتب الفنى للنائب العام بالقضايا الهامة مما تختص نيابة امن الدولة العليا بتحقيقه . 
مادة 103 تقيد بدفتر خاص جميع الشكاوى الانتخابية على نمط دفتر حصر التحقيق . 
مادة 104 يخصص بكل نيابة كلية دفتر لقيد وقائع الانتحار الفعلية والشروع فيه دون تلك التى تستبعد فيها شبهة الانتحار . 
مادة 105 يخصص بكل نيابة كلية سجل لقيد القضايا الواردة من النيابة الادارية ويؤشر قرين كل قضية باجراءات التحقيق وبنتيجة التصرف النهائى فيها مع اخطار النيابة الادارية المختصة بالتصرف الذكور . 
مادة 106 اذا ارادت النيابة معرفة الوقت المماثل لوقت وقوع الحادث تهميدا لاجراء معاينة مكانة فيستعلم عن ذلك عن المعهد الفلكى للارصاد الجوية . 
مادة 107 اذا اتهم موظف او مستخدم عام او احد ضابط القوات المسلحة المحالين الى الاستداع او احد عمد البلاد او مشايخها او احد طلبة الجامعات المصرية او احد طلبه المعاهد الدينية او احد تلاميذ المدارس بارتكاب جناية او جنحة فيجب على النيابة التى قيدت الواقعة في جداولها ان تخطر الجهة التى يتبعها بالتهمة المسندة اليه ونتيجة التصرف النهائى فيها سواء بحفظ الاوراق او برفع الدعوى الجنائية وكذلك بالحكم الصادر في هذه الدعوى ويكون الاخطار بالنسبة الى العاملين بالدولة لرؤساء المصالح التى يتعبعونها وبالنسبة الى الضباط المحالين الى الاستيداع لوزارة الدفاع وبالنسبة الى عمد البلاد ومشايخها وصيارفها الاميريين للمديريات التابعين لها ويكون الاخطار بالنسبة الى طلبة الجامعات المصرية لعميد الكلية التى يتبعونها وبالنسبة الى طلبة المعاهد الدينية لعميد الكلية او شيح المعهد وبالنسبة الى طلبة المدارس الى نظار مدارسهم . ويراعى اخطار الوحدات العسكرية بنتيجة التصرف في الجرائم التى يرتكبها العسكريون من الخاضعين لقانون الاحكام العسكرية بالمخالفة لاحكام المرسومين بقانون رقمى 98 , 99 لسنة 1945 المعدلين . 
مادة 108 الاخطارات المنوه عنها في المادة السابقة تكون واجبة ايضا ولو كانت الدعوى الجنائية قد اقيمت مباشرة ممن يدعى ان ضررا اصابة من الجريمة في الاحوال التى يجيز فيها القانون استعمال هذه الرخصة . 
مادة 109 يخصص بكل نيابة كلية دفتر لقيد شكاوى المحامين تدرج به جميع الشكاوى المقدمة ضد المحامين عن تصرفات تتصل بمنتهم ( منوه عنه بالمادة 945 من هذه التعليمات ) حسب تواريخ ورودها ويؤشر على كل شكوى برقم قيدها به – كما يؤشر في الدفتر بجميع الاجراءات التى تتم اولا باول . واذا وردت للنيابة الجزئية الجزئية شكوى من هذا القبيل فيجب عليها ارسالها فورا الى النيابة الكلية لقيدها بالدفتر المذكور واتخاذ الازم نحوها . 
مادة 110 تقيد بجداول النيابة الجزئية التحقيقات التى تتم مع المحامين عن وقائع لاصلة لها بمهنتهم مع مراعاة اخطار المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية قبل البدء في التحقيق التحقيق . ويكون طلب حضور المحامى للحضور الى النيابة بكتاب خاص يرسل اليه مباشرة او بالاتصال به تليفونيا ولايجوز طلبه عن طريق الشرطة . 
مادة 111 تخطر نقابة المحامين بالشكاوى التى تقدم ضد المحامين تمكينا لها من متابعة سلوكهم سواء اكانت تلك الشكاوىمهنية او غير مهنية على ان يتضمن الاخطار اسم المحامى ورقم القضية وموضوع الشكوى ومايقدم منها للمحاكمة الجنائية او التاديبية ومواد القانون المطبقة عليها ) 
مادة 112 تخطر النقابات المهنية بالتحقيق مع احد اعضائها في حالة اتهامه بجناية او جنحة كما تخطر بنتيجة التحقيق وعلى الاخص اذا كان العضو من بين العاملين بالحكومة او القطاع ورؤى الاكتفاء بمحاكمته تاديبيا او بمجازاته اداريا عن طريق الجهة التى يتبعها . ويراعى في جميع الحالات ان يصل الاخطار الى النقيب المختص في الوقت المناسب قبل البدء في التحقيق حتى يتسنى له او لمن يندبه حضور التحقيق وفقا للقانون . فاذا كانت الجريمة المرتكبة تستلزم اتخاذ اجراءات تحقيق عاجلة يتعين اخطار النقابة في الوقت الذى يبدأ فيه باتخاذ هذه الاجراءات . 
مادة 112مكرر يخطر رئيس الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات باى اجراء من اجراءات التحقيق تتخذ قبل اى العاملين به من وظيفة مراقب فما فوقها وذلك خلال يومين من بدء الاجراء . 
مادة 113 اذا رفض الخبير القيام بالمامورية التى ندب لادائها في التحقيق بغير موجب او ارتكب خطا جسيما في اداء تلك المامورية فيجب على النيابة ان تخطر بذلك الجهة التى يتبعها الخبير لتتخذ الاجراءات اللازمة ضده . 
الفصل الثالث القبض والحبس الاحتياطى والافراج 
مادة 114 اذا اصدرت النيابة امرا بالقبض على متهم حاضر اثناء التحقيق او امرت بحبسه احتياطيا فعلى كاتب التحقيق ان يقوم فورا بتحرير امر القبض او الحبس الاحتياطى من اصل وصورتين على النموذج المعد لذلك وباستيفاء كافة البيانات به خاصة وصف التهمة والمواد القانونية المطبقة واسم المتهم بالكامل ومحل اقامته وعمره وصناعته وتاريخ الامر الصادر بالحبس ويضع بصحة خاتم شعار الجمهورية الخاص بالنيابة عليه – ثم يقوم بعرض النموذج على عضو النيابة للتوقيع عليه وصرتيه ثم يرسل الامر وصورة منه فورا الى الجهة المختصة بتنفيذه ويحتفظ بالصورة الثانية بملف القضية ويتابع اعادة اصل النموذج للنيابة من السجن بعد التوقيع عليه باستلام الصورة وارفاقه بالقضية الخاصة وتعليته على ملفها بعد مراجعته على الصورة المحتفظ بها في الملف . ويراعى اثبات بيانات القبض والحبس على ملف القضية وبالجداول كما سبقت الاشارة اليه بالمادة 80 من هذه التعليمات وتجديد الحبس في المواعيد المقررة . 
مادة 115 اذا تقرر الافراج عن متهم بضمان مالى وابدى المتهم او غيره استعداده لسداده فيجب على كاتب التحقيق عرض الاوراق فورا على رئيس القلم الجنائى لتوريد مبلغ الضمان بخزانة المحكمة امانات على اول صفحة من محضر تحقيق النيابة او على ورقة مستلقة ترفق بالقضية بعد ورودها من الخزينة وتعلى على ملفها . ثم يحرر كاتب التحقيق كتاب الافراج من اصل وصورة ويضع بصمة خاتم شعار الجمهورية عليه وصورته ويرسل الاصل بعد تصديره الى جهة الشرطة ان لم يكن المتهم محبوسا احتياطيا او الى السجن المحبوس به احتياطيا للافراج عنه ويحتفظ بالصورة بملف القضية – وعلى الكاتب المختص متابعة ورود الاجابة عن ذلك واستعجالها في حالة عدم ورودها خلال عشرة ايام وترفق الاجابة بالقضية وتعلى على الملف الخاص بها مع مراعاة التاشير على ملف القضية وهامش محضر التحقيق وبالجدول والدفتر الخاص بذلك طبقا للمنوه عنه بالمادة 80 من هذه التعليمات . ويجوز ان يكون ضمان الافراج او الكفالة نقودا او سندات حكومية او مضمونة من الحكومة كما يجوز ان يقبل من اى شخص ملىء التعهد بدفع المبلغ المقدر للضمان او الكفالة اذا اخل المتهم بشرط الافراج – ويعرض الامر على عضو النيابة فاذا وافق يؤخذ التعهد بذلك في محضر التحقيق او بتقرير في قلم الكتاب ويكون للمحضر او التقرير قوة السند الواجب التنفيذ . 
مادة 116 الكفالة التى تقدر للافراج عن المتهم يخصص جزء معين منها ليكون جزاءا كافيا لتخلف المتهم عن الحضور في جميع اجراءات التحقيق والدعوى والتقدم لتنفيذ الحكم والقيام بكافة الواجبات الاخرى التى تفرض عليه ويخصص الجزء الاخر لدفع ماياتى بترتيبه . ( اولا ) المصاريف التى صرفتها الحكومة ( ثانيا ) العقوبات المالية التى قد يحكم بها على المتهم واذا لم يقم المتهم بغير عذر مقبول بتنفيذ احد الالتزامات المفروضة عليه يصبح الجزء الاول من الكفالة ملكا للحكومة بغير حاجة الى حكم بذلك ويرد الجزء الثانى للمتهم اذا صدر في الدعوى قرار بالاوجه او حكم ذلك بالبراءة اما اذا قدرت الكفالة بغير تخصيص اعتبرت ضمانا لقيام المتهم بواجب الحضور والواجبات الاخرى التى تفرض عليه وعدم التهرب من التنفيذ . 
مادة 117 لايجوز تنفيذ الامر بالضبط والاحضار او الحبس الاحتياطى بعد مضى ستة اشهر من تاريخ صدوره مالم تعتمده سلطة التحقيق التى اصدرته لمدة اخرى . وتوجه اوامر الضبط والاحضار للجهة المنوه بها تنفيذها وهى مصلحة الامن العام قسم الاشخاص المطلوب البحث عنهم وفروعها بمديريات الامن المختلفة ولاتخاطب مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية في شان من ذلك . 
مادة 118 ينفذ امر الحبس الاحتياطى في السجون العمومية او المركزية ويعامل المحبوس احتياطيا معاملة خاصة ويحجز بعيدا عن المحكوم عليهم ولسلطة التحقيق ان تامر بعدم اتصال المحبوس احتياطيا بغيره من المسجونين وبالا يزوره احد سوى المدافع عنه . 
مادة 119 الامر الصادر من النيابة بضبط المتهم الغائب واحضاره يجب ان يشتمل على اسم المتهم ولقبه وصناعته ومحل اقامته والتهمة المنسوبة اليه وتاريخ الامر وتوقيع من اصدره والختم الرسمى للنيابة ويتضمن تكليف رجال السلطة العامة بالقبض على المتهم واحضاره اذا رفض الحضور طوعا في حال . 
مادة 120 لايجوز حبس الحدث الذى يجاوز سنه خمس عشرة سنة حبسا احتياطيا ويجوز لعضو النيابة الامر بايداعه احدى دور الملاحظة مدة لاتزيد على اسبوع فاذا رئى مدها عرض الامر على محكمة الاحداث طبقا لما هو مبين بالباب الخاص بالاحداث بهذه التعليمات . 
مادة 121 اذا كان امر الافراج بضمان مالى قد صدر اثناء التحقيق في مكان الحادث او في غير اوقات العمل الرسمية فلا يجوز لكاتب التحقيق تسلم مبلغ الضمان او ابقائه لديه بل يجب عليه ان يحرر لجهة الشرطة بقبول مبلغ الضمان بخزانتها والافراج عن المتهم مالم يكن محبوسا او مطلوبا لسبب اخر وارسال الضمان للنيابة لتوريده خزانة المحكمة في صباح اليوم التالى وارفاق مايفيد التوريد بالقضية الخاصة وتعليته على ملفها والتاشير بذلك بدفتر المبالغ وبالجدول الخاص وعلى ملف القضية . 
مادة 122 ينشا في كل نيابة كلية وجزئية سجل لقيد قضايا المحبوسين احتياطيا تقيد فيه اولا باول قضايا الجنايات والجنح التى تصدر فيها اوامر بحبس المتهمين احتياطيا او اوامر بمد حبسهم وتلك التى يتقرر فيها الافراج عنهم . ويبين في هذا الدفتر ارقام قيد القضايا الخاصة واسماء المتهمين فيها والتهم المسندة اليهم وتاريخ صدور القرار وماتم في شان تنفيذه . 
مادة 123 اذا حبس متهم اجنبى احتياطيا ترسل بمعرفة عضو النيابة المحقق مذكرة عاجلة الى المكتب الفنى للنائب العام يوضح فيها اسم المتهم مدونا بالحروف العربية والاتينية والدولة التى ينتمى اليها ووقائع الحادث والاتهام الموجه اليه ليقوم المكتب المذكور باخطار وزارة الخارجية بذلك لتتولى ابلاغه الى قنصليته . 
مادة 124 يعرض امر المتهم الاجنبى المقبوض عليه على عضو النيابة المحقق ليحيطه علما بان من حقه اخطار البعثة القنصلية لدولته فان رغب في ذلك تعين الاستجابة الى طلبه دون تاخير وياذن عضو النيابة له بمقابله قنصل دولته او يصرح له بزيارته في السجن وفق القواعد المقررة في هذا الخصوص وفى حدود ماتسمح به ظروف التحقيق ومقتضيات الصالح العام وتثبت كل هذه الاجراءات في محضر التحقيق . 
مادة 125 يجب الحرص على اعتبار اجراءات التحقيق مع الاجانب والنتائج التى تسفر عنها من الاسرار التى لايجوز افشاؤها لما يسببه نشر انباء حوادث القبض على اجانب من استياء بعثات التمثيل القنصلى التى ينتمى اليها هؤلاء المتهمون . 
مادة 126 الامر الصادر بالحبس من النيابة العامة لايكون نافذ المفعول الا لمدة الايام الاربعة التالية للقبض على المتهم او تسليمه للنيابة العامة اذا كان مقبوضا عليه من قبل فاذا رات النيابة مد الحبس الاحتياطى فيجب عليها ان تعرض الاوراق على القاضى الجزئى في اخر يوم يسرى فيه امر الحبس او في اليوم السابق عليه اذا كان ذلك اليوم يوم جمعة او عطلة رسمية ليصدر امره بما تراه بعد سماع اقوال النيابة العامة والمتهم وللقاضى الجزئى مد الحبس الاحتياطى لمدة او مدد متعاقبة بحيث لايزيد مجموع مدد الحبس بمعرفته على خمسة واربعين يوما فاذا لم ينته التحقيق خلال هذه المدة يتعين ارسال القضية قبل انقضاء المدة المذكورة بوقت كاف الى المحامى العام للنيابة الكلية ليطلب الى محكمة الجنح المستانفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة مد الحبس مددا متعاقبة لاتزيد كل منها على خمسة واربعين يوما الى ان ينتهى التحقيق ويجب سماع اقوال النيابة العامة والمتهم عند كل تجديد . ومع ذلك يتعين عرض الامر على النائب العام اذا انقضى على حبس المتهم احتياطيا ثلاثة شهور وذلك لاتخاذ الاجراءات التى يراها كفلية للانتهاء من التحقيق وفى جميع الاحوال لايجوز ان تزيد مدة الحبس الاحتياطى على ستة شهور مالم يكن المتهم قد اعلن باحالته الى المحكمة المختصة قبل انتهاء هذه المدة واذا كانت التهمة المنسوبة الى المتهم جناية يجوز ان تزيد مدة الحبس الاحتياطى عن ستة شهور بعد الحصول قبل انقضائها على امر من المحكمة المختصة بمد الحبس مدة لاتزيد علىخمسة واربعين يوما قابلة للتجديد لمدة او مدد اخرى كاملة. 
مادة 126مكرر يجوز للنيابة في الجرائم التى تختص بها محاكم امن الدولة العليا المشكلة وفقا للقانون 105 لسنة 1980 ان تامر بحبس المتهم احتياطيا لمدة او مدد اخرى لايزيد مجموعها على خمسة واربعين يوما ويراعى الا تزيد مدة الحبس في كل مرة عن خمسة عشر يوما . وتثبت اجراءات سماع اقوال المتهم ودفاع محاميه في حالة حضوره عند مد الحبس في محضر التحقيق دون حاجة الى افراد محضر مستقل فاذا لمينته التحقيق ورات النيابة العامة مد الحبس الاحتياطى زيادة على الستين يوما المشار اليها وجب قبل انقضاء تلك المدة احالة الاوراق الى محكمة الجنح المستانفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة لتصدر امرها – بعد سماع اقوال النيابة العامة والمتهم بالافراج عن المتهم بكفالة او بغير كفالة او بمد الحبس لمدد متعاقبة لاتزيد كل منها على خمسة واربعين يوما اذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك وبذلك لايزيد مجموع مدد الحبس الاحتياطى الصادرة منها ومن النيابة العامة على ستة شهور واذا لم يكن المتهم قد اعلن باحالته الى محكمة امن الدولة العليا قبل انتهاء مدة الستة شهور سالفة الذكر وجب قبل انقضائها عرض لامر على تلك المحكمة فتصدر امرها بما تراه ولها مد الحبس مدة لاتزيد على خمسة واربعين يوما لمدة او مدد اخرى مماثلة . واذا انقضت مدة الحبس الاحتياطى ولم يصدر قبل انقضائها او بمدها من الجهة المختصة سواء كانت النيابة العامة او محكمة الجنح المستانفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة او محكمة امن الدولة العليا حسب الاحوال تعين الافراج عن المتهم المحبوس فورا وعلى النيابة العامة ان تامر على الفور – بذلك . 
مادة 127 الامر الصادر بحبس متهم بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم التى تحال من محاكم امن الدولة طبقا لقانون الطوارىء والذى يصدر مطلقا غير موقوت لايخضع لاحكام التجديد المتقدم ذكرها وللمتهم في الجرائم المذكورة ان يتظلم من امر حبسه لمحكمة امن الدولة طوارىء على ان يفصل في تظلمه خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تقديمة والا تعين الافراج عنه فورا وللمحكمة المختصة سواء عند نظر التظلم او اثناء نظر الدعوى ان تصدر قرارا بالافراج المؤقت عن المتهم ويكون قرارها نافذا مالم يطعن عليه وزير الدخلية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدوره اذا كانت التهمة المنسوبة للمتهم من جرائم امن الدولة الداخلى او الخارجى واذا طعن على قرار الافراج في هذه الحالة يحال الطعن الىدائرة اخرى خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تقديمه على ان يفصل فيه خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الاحالة والا تعين الافراج عن المتهم فورا ويكون قرار المحكمة في هذه الحالة نافذا ولايجوز للمتهم ان يعاود التظلم من امر حبسه قبل انقضاء ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ اخر قرار برفض التظلم . 
مادة 128 يبلغ فورا كل من يقبض عليه او يعتقل وفقا للمادة 3 مكرر من القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 بشان حالة الطوارىء المعدلة بالقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1982 باسباب القبض عليه او اعتقاله ويكون له حق الاتصال بمن يرى ابلاغه بما وقع والاستعانة بمحام ويعامل المعتقل معاملة المحبوس احتياطيا . وللمعتقل ولغيره من ذوى الشان ان يتظلم من القبض او الاعتقال اذا انقضى ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ صدوره ان يفرج عنه ويكون التظلم بطلب يقدم بدون رسوم الى محاكم امن الدولة العليا المشكلة وفقا لاحكام قانون الطوارىء وتفصل المحكمة في التظلم بقرار مسبب خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تقديم التظلم وذلك بعد سماع اقوال المقبوض عليه او المعتقل والا تعين الافراج عنه فورا . ويكون قرار المحكمة بالافراج نافذا مالم يطعن عليه وزير الدخلية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدوره فاذا طعن على قرار الافراج احيل الطعن الى دائرة اخرى خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تقديمه على ان يفصل فيه خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الاحالة والا وجب الافراج عن المعتقل فورا ويكون قرار المحكمة في هذه الحالة واجب النفاذ . ولوزير الداخلية ان يطعن ايضا على الافراج عن المقبوض عليه او المعتقل المترتب عليه عدم الفصل في التظلم المنصوص عليه سلفا ويتبع في هذا الشان الاحكام المقررة في خصوص قرار الافراج الذى تصدره المحكمة . 
مادة 128مكرر يقدم التظلم المشار اليه في المادة السابقة على مستوىالجمهورية الى رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة ويقيد بالجدول المعد لذلك بهذه المحكمة ويعرض على رئسيها لطلب معلومات الشرطة على المتظلم ويحال التظلم بعد ذلك الى مكتب التظلمات من اوامر الاعتقال بمكتب النائب العام لقيده بجداوله وتطلب المعلومات المشار اليها من مكتب شئون امن الدولة بمباحث امن الدولة . وتعاد اوراق التظلم بعد ورود المعلومات الى رئيس المحكمة لتحديد جلسة لنظره امام محكمة امن الدولة العليا طوارىء على النحو الوارد بالمادة السابقة . ويكون تنفيذ القرارات الصادرة في التظلم وحصول الطعن فيها عن طريق مكتب التظلمات المشار اليه . 
مادة 129 يجب طلب صحيفة الحالة الجنائية للمتهم من مصلحة تحقيق الادلة الجنائية على النماذج 1 , 2 , 3 بمجرد صدور الامر بحبسه احتياطيا ويؤشر على الطلب بالمداد الاحمر بان المتهم محبوس لتقوم هذه المصلحة بسرعة موافاة النيابة بالمطلوب . 
مادة 130 يجب عند ارسال قضايا بها محبوسون الى مصلحة الطب الشرعى اوغيرها من الجهات ان يذكر في الكتب التى ترسل بها ان المتهمين او بعضهم محبوسون احتياطيا . كما يجب ان يذكر فيها ميعاد تجديد الحبس حتى لايترتب على اغفال ذلك تجاوز مواعيد التجديد . واذا كان ميعاد التجديد قريبا فيراعى بقدر الامكان عدم ارسال القضية قبل نظر التجديد . 
مادة 131 اذا اقتضى التحقيق القبض على احد العاملين بالحكومة او القطاع العام او حبسه احتياطيا فيجب على النيابة اخطار الجهة التى يتبعها بذلك فور صدور الامر بالقبض عليه او بحبسه . 
مادة 132 اذا حبس المتهم احتياطيا وامر بحبسه في قضية او قضايا اخرى ينفذ امر الحبس الصادر فيها اعتبارا من تاريخ الافراج عنه في القضية الاولى التى حبس على ذمتها ويؤشر باشارة واضحة على ملف كل من هذه القضايا بارقام القضايا الاخرى التى تقرر فيها حبسه احتياطيا مع اخطار السجن بذلك وعند الافراج عنه في القضية الاولى ينفذ عليه امر الحبس الاحتياطى في القضية الثانية وهكذا . 
مادة 133 اذا كان المتهم الذى تقرر حبسه احتياطيا مريضا بالجذام فيجب ايداعه سجن مستعمرة ابى زعبل الذى خصصته مصلحة السجون للمحبوسين المصابين بهذا المرض وذلك ضمانا لعدم هربهم واتقاء انتشار مرضهم المعدى . اما من ترى النيابة الافراج عنهم من اولئك المرضى فيترك للشرطة باتفاق مع الادارة الصحية امر عزلهم بمستشفى المستعمرة على ان يوجه نظر الشرطة الى انه قد افرج عنهم حتى لايطلب الى تلك المستعمرة التحفظ عليهم او وضعهم تحت الحراسة بوصفهم محبوسين . 
مادة 134 اذا تقرر حبس النساء احتياطيا تودعن السجون العمومية كلما تيسر ذلك اما بنيابات القاهرة فيودعن سجن النساء العمومى بالقناطر الخيرية . 
مادة 135 اذا كان المتهم المحبوس قد احيل الى المحكمة فان الافراج عنه اذاكان محبوسا او حبسه اذا كان مفرجا عنه يكون من اختصاص الجهة المحال اليها . وفى حالة الاحالة الى محكمة الجنايات يكون الامر في غير دور الانعقاد من اختصاص محكمة الجنح المستانفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة . وفى حالة الحكم بعدم الاختصاص تكون المحكمة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة هى المختصة بالنظر في طلب الافراج او الحبس الى ان ترفع الدعوى الى المحكمة المختصة . 
مادة 136 يراعى ان الحكم الغيابى الصادر في مواد الجنايات لايسقط بالقبض على المتهم الا اذا صاحب هذا القبض حضور المتهم المحاكمة لاعادة النظر في الدعوى اما اذا قبض عليه وهرب قبل جلسة المحاكمة او حضر من تلقاء نفسه مترائيا انه سيحضر الجلسة ولكنه لم يحضرها فانه لامعنى لسقوط الحكم الاول ولامعنى لصدور حكم جديد ومقتضى ذلك انه لامحل للافراج عن المتهم بعد القبض عليه بل يتعين ان يبقى مقبوضا عليه على ذمة محكمة الجنايات اذ يعتبر الحكم الغيابى الذى يظل بغير سقوط حتى يعاد النظر في الدعوى بحضوره سندا صالحا بذاته للقبض على المحكوم عليه بغض النظر عما اذا كان قد قدم من قبل للمحكمة مقبوضا عليه او مفرجا عنه فيجب على النيابة ان تبادر بتقديم المحكوم عليه الى محكمة الجنايات للنظر في حبسه احتياطيا عملا بالمادة 380 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية وبصدور قرار محكمة الجنايات في شان هذا الحبس ينتهى مفعول الحكم الغيابى كسند للقبض . اما اذا حصل القبض في غير دور انعقاد محكمة الجنايات فانه يجب عرض الامر على محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة عملا بالمادة 151 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية . 
مادة 137 اذا طلب تسليم متهم في جناية او جنحة مقيم في دولة اجنبية للتحقيق معه فعلى النيابة ان ترسل طلب التسليم الى مكتب النائب العام المساعد مشفوعا بالاوراق الاتية :- 1- صورتان من امر القبض والاحضار او امر الحبس 2- ورقة تشبيه ( بصمه) 3- صورة من محضر الشرطة ومحضر تحقيق النيابة 4- مذكرة بادلة الاتهام وملخص لشهادة الشهود . 5- صورة من نصوص المواد المطبقة في قانون العقوبات وقانون الاجراءات الجنائية . 6- اوراق التحريات الدالة على وجود المتهم بالبد الاجنبى ويراعى التاشير على جميع الاوراق بانها مطابقة للاصل واعتمادها من المحامى العام المختص وختمها بخاتم النيابة وارفاق صورة فوتوغرافية للمتهم كلما امكن ذلك وارسال الاوراق المذكورة الى مكتب النائب العام المساعد ليتولى اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة ولايجوز للنيابات باى حال ان تتصل مباشرة بوزارة العدل في هذا الشان . 
مادة 138 الطلبات التى تقدم للتصريح بزيارة احد المسجونين تعرض اولا على النيابة المختصة التى توجد بها اوراق القضية المحبوس من اجلها المتهم المراد زيارته لتكشف من واقع هذه الاوراق عما اذا كان قد سبق التصريح بزيارته وتريخ كل زيارة واسم الزائر في كل مرة وصلته بالمتهم والضرورة التى اقتضت كل زيارة منها ويؤشر على الطلب بهذه البيانات وبرقم قيد المحبوس المراد زيارته والسجن المودع به ثم تبعث به الى المحامى العام الاول لنيابة الاستئناف مشوفعا برايها في مدى ملاءمة التصريح بالزيارة المطلوبة وحالة الضرورة الملجئة اليها للنظر والاذن بالزيارة اذا راى وجها لذلك واعادة الطلب بعد التاشير عليه بالقبول او الرفض الى النيابة المختصة لافارقه بالقضية الخاصة . وينشا سجل خاص في كل نيابة استئناف تقيد به هذه الطلبات والبيانات الخاصة بها على النحو الموضوح بالمادة 72 بالفقرة ح للرجوع اليها اذا اقتضى الامر ذلك . على انه فيما يتعلق بالطلبات المقدمة لزيارة المحبوسين في القضايا التى تكون من اختصاص نيابات شمال وشرق وجنوب ووسط القاهرة والجيزة وامن الدولة ومخدرات القاهرة فيجب ان ترسل مباشرة الى مكتب النائب العام المساعد مشفوعة براى النيابة المختصة فيها وبعد التاشير عليها بالبيانات المتقدم ذكرها ليصدر امره بما يتبع نحوها . 
مادة 139 يراعى ان يتم الحبس الاحتياطى بالنسبة لمن يتقرر حبسهم احتياطيا من افراد الشرطة وقوات الدرجة الثانية بالسجون المبينة بالمادة 655 من باب التنفيذ بهذه التعليمات . 
مادة 140 على كاتب التحقيق مراعاة ماورد بباب المتهمين المتعوهين بهذه التعليمات . 
الفصل الرابع التحقيق مع افراد القوات المسلحة 
مادة 141 اذا ارتكب احد رجال القوات المسلحة او وصف الضباط بها او من في حكمهم او طلبه الكليات العسكرية جريمة اثناء وجوده في اجازة اعتيادية وهى التى تمنح لمدة محدودة في جهة يوجد فيها وحدة عسكرية واصدرت النيابة امرا بالقبض عليه او حبسه احتياطيا فيجب ارسال المتهم مع احد رجال الشرطة الى الوحدة العسكرية المذكورة بكتاب يوضع عليه ختم النيابة ويبين فيه رقم القضية الخاصة وتاريخ الحادث والتهمة المسندة الى المتهم وتاريخ القرار الصادر بالقبض عليه او بحبسه احتياطيا ويرسل اصل امر القبض او الحبس الاحتياطى وصورته في اليوم نفسه الى مكتب النائب العام المساعد لمخابرة الجهة المختصة لتنفيذه عليه بايداعه السجن الخاص الملحق بالسجن الحربى واعادة اصل امر الحبس مؤشرا عليه بحصول التنفيذ لارفاقه بالقضية الخاصة . اما اذا كان المتهم المذكور قد ارتكب الجريمة في جهة لاتوجد فيها وحدة عسكرية او كان في اجازة حرة وهى التى تمنح لمدة غير محدودة فتتخذ ضده الاجراءات المعتادة فيما يتعلق بالقبض والحبس الاحتياطى مع اخطار الجهة المختصة عن طريق المحامى العام الاول لنيابة الاستئناف بالتهمة المسندة للمتهم وبما يتم فيها . ويتبع ماتقدم في شان ضباط القوات المسلحة على اختلاف رتبهم على ان يودعوا في جميع الاحوال السجن الخاص الملحق بالسجن الحربى . 
مادة 142 اذا طلبت النيابة العامة اى فرد من افراد القوات المسلحة لسؤاله في تحقيق تجربة او طلبت ملف خدمته للاطلاع عليه في هذا التحقيق فعلى النيابة ان تبين علة هذا الطلب وما اذا كان الشخص المطلوب شاهدا او متهما ونوع التهمة المنسوبة اليه وان تودع بالطلب كافة البيانات التى توصل الى معرفته معرفة تامة وذلك بايضاح اسمه كاملا ووحدته ورتبته ورقمه العسكرى . فاذا تعلق الاجراء باحد المجندين ولم تكن الوحدة الملحق بها معلومة فيجب ان يبين في الطلب تاريخ تجنيده وبلده ورقم ترحيله من مركز الشرطة او القسم الى منطقة التجنيد . وعلى النيابة ان ترفق بالقضية الخاصة ماقد يرد من مكاتبات من الوحدة التى يتبعها الشخص المطلوب حتى يسهل فيما بعد اعلانه بالدعوى وتنفيذ ماقد يصدر فيها من احكام . 
مادة 143 اذا اقتضى التحقيق ضم تحقيقات عسكرية خاصة باحد افراد القوات المسلحة ومن في حكمهم فيجب على النيابة ان تخابر بشانها المحامى العام الاول لنيابة الاستئناف ليطلب هذه التحقيقات من الجهة المختصة على النحو السابق بيانه . 
مادة 144 تخطر مصلحة السواحل وسلاح الحدود على حسب الاحوال بجمبع الجرائم التى يرتكبها رجال السواحل والحدود وبالشكاوى التى تقدم ضدهم وبتواريخ الجلسات واذا طلبت النيابة اى فرد من افراد هاتين الجبهتيم فعليها ان تبين في الطلب سبب طلبه ورقم القضية المطلوب فيها وما اذا كان شاهد او متهما ونوع التهمة الموجهة اليه ويجب ان يتضمن الطلب رتبته ورقمه العسكرى وكافة البيانات الموصلة الى معرفة شخصيته ويكون طلبه عن طريق مكتب المحامى الاول لنيابة الاستئناف . 
الفصل الخامس الطب الشرعى والكشوف الطبية والتحاليل 
مادة 145 اذا رات النيابة ندب احد الاطباء الشرعيين لاداء عمل مافيجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يخطر الطيبي الشرعى المختص مباشرة بذلك الانتداب بموجب خطاب او اشارة رسمية وان ترسل اليه اصل او صورة الاوراق الطبية المتعلقة بالمامورية التى ندب لها مثل الكشوف الطبية وافرم الاشعة واوراق المستشفى على ان ترفق بها مذكرة النيابة بظروف الحادث والامور ابداء الراى فيها ويجوز عند الاقتضاء وبقرار من عضو النيابة المختص ارسال ملف القضية مع هذه الاوراق الى الطبيب الشرعى . ويلاحظ دائما وضع الاوراق المرسلة الى الطبيب الشرعى في غلاف يختم عليه بالجمع الاحمر بختم عضو النيابة . 
مادة 146 اذا طلبت النيابة ان ينتقل الطبيب الشرعى الى مكان الحادث لاداء المامورية يتعين على الكاتب المختص ان يوضح في الكتاب او الاشارة المرسلة اليه الطريق المؤدى الى مكان الحادث وان يخطر جهة الشرطة لتكليف من يلزم من رجالها لانتظار الطبيب الشرعى ومرافقة الى ذلك المكان . 
مادة 147 اذا رات النيابة ندب الطبيب الشرعى لتوقيع الكشف الطبى على مصاب او لاعادة الكشف الطبى فيجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يرسل ذلك المصاب الى مكتب الطبيب الشرعى في اوقات العمل الرسمية مادامت حالة المصاب تسمح بذلك . 
مادة 148 ترسل المضبوطات المطلوب تحليلها الى الطب الشرعى في اوقات العمل الرسمية حتى يتمكن الموظف المختص من استلامها وعرضها على مدير المعامل في الوقت المناسب وليتسنى له حفظها بما يكفل سريتها وسلامتها ولايجوز ارسال تلك المضبوطات بطريق البريد انما يجب ان ترسل مع احد رجال الشرطة بكتاب تبين فيه اوصافها والاحراز التى وضعت فيها وعددت بصمات الاختام على كل حرز مع بيان المامورية المطلوبة ويؤشر على هذا الكتاب في مكان ظاهر منه باسم النيابة ورقم القضية واسم المتهم والتهمة وما اذا كان محبوسا كى تسارع المعامل بتحليل تلك المضبوطات قبل غيرها . ويراعى العلم ان مقر منطقة القاهرة الطبية الشرعية واقسام الطب الشرعى بالقاهرة والقليوبية والجيزة والسويس هو مجمع رمسيس باول شارع الجلاء بالقاهرة ويجب على مندوبى النيابات استلام الاحراز التى تم فحصها والتى تطلب منهم المناطق الطبية استلامها وذلك لاعادتها الى النيابات للتصرف فيها منعا لتكدس مخزن المضبوطات بتلك المناطق بهذه الاحراز بغير مقتض . 
مادة 149 يراعى وضع بصمة الاختام الموضوعة على المضبوطات المرسلة للتحليل على مذكرة الاشياء حتى يمكن مقارنتها بالاختام المبصوم بها على الجمع. 
مادة 150 يجب تغليف الملابس المضبوطة في حوادث القتل واغتصاب الاناث وهتك العرض والتسمم بانواعه قبل ارسالها للتحليل تغليفا محكما ويوضح عليها تاريخ وساعة ارتكاب الحادث . 
مادة 151 يجب عند تحيز الاسلحة الا تسمح مواسيراها من الداخل باية حال وان تسد فوهاتها بالفلين وتغطى سداداتها وفتحاتها ومواضع كسر البنادق بالقماش او الورق المتين ثم تغلف محكما يمنع من تسرب الهواء حتى لاتزول بفعل المؤثرات الجوية الاثار المطلوب تحليلها ويختم على الاغلفة بالجمع بحيث لايمكن فتحها بدون فض الاختام على ان تثبت بها ورقة يكتب عليها نوع السلاح واوصافه المميزة له وتاريخ ضبطه وترسل الاسلحة للتحليل او لاجراء الفحص المطلوب بمجرد ضبطها . واذا كانت المضبوطات عصيا او فؤوسا او الات تحليل ماقد يوجد عليها من اثار فيجب تغليف كل اجزائها بما يمنع تعريتها ويختم عليها بالجمع . 
مادة 152 يكون تحليل المواد الغذائية والخمور المغشوشة بمعرفة معامل وزارة الصحة ولاترسل الى مصلحة الطب الشرعى . مادة 153 
اذا كانت المواد المطلوب تحليلها ادوية او مواد غذائية فيجب ابقاؤها كما هى في اغلفتها التى وجدت بها كلما امكن ذلك وتوضع كل مادة في حرز مستقل بعد لفها في ورق سميك . فاذا كانت المادة المضبوطة سائلا في وعاء غير زجاجى كالفخار فيجب وضعها في زجاجة وارسالها بعد تحريزها للتحليل مع الوعاء الذى كانت فيه بعد تغليف هذا الوعاء . 
مادة 154 اذا اقتضى التحقيق تحليل مادة غذائية او دقيق او فحص خبز فيجب ان تؤخذ ثلاث عينات من كل صنف يراد فحصه يختم على كل منها بالجمع ويوقع عليها كل من الموظف الذى قام بضبطها وصاحب الشأن او من يمثله . وترسل احداها الى معامل التحليل دون ان يذكر على غلاف الحرز الذى توضع فيه والكتاب المرسل به ايه بيانات على مالك العينة او الجهة التى ضبطت بها وتحفظ العينة الثانية لدى صاحب الشأن كما تحفظ الثالثة في المصلحة التى يتبعها الموظف الذى قام بالضبط للرجوع اليها عند الاقتضاء . واذا طلب صاحب الشان من النيابة او المحكمة اثناء نظر الدعوى تحليل العينة المحفوظة لديه فانه يلزم باداء مصاريف التحليل مقدما وقدرها ثلاثة جنيهات عن كل عينة وذلك اذا اجيب الى طلبه ويراعى عند ارسال هذه العينة للتحليل عرضها على الموظف الذى قام باخذها من قبل ليتاكد من انها هى بذاتها التى اخذها وليتحقق من سلامة اختامها وصلاحيتها للتحليل ويؤخذ عليه اقرار بذلك يرفق بالقضية الخاصة ويذكر في استمارة ارسال هذه العينة للتحليل رقم وتاريخ تقرير التحليل الاول ويتبع مثل الاجراء عند طلب اعادة تحليل مضبوطات في قضايا الجمارك . ويراعى في هذا الشان ان عينات الدقيق والخبز تحتفظ بها مراقبات التموين لمدة ستة شهور يمكن خلالها اعادة تحليلها اما اذا المدة فلا محل لاعادة التحليل نظرا لما يتعرض له الدقيق والخبز من فساد . 
مادة 155 اذا استلزم التحقيق معرفة ما اذا كان باظافر شخص اثار دماء او سموم فيجب ان تقص تلك الاظافر في مامن من التيارات الهوائية مع اتخاذ الحيطة التامة لتفادى حدوث اى حرج بالاصابع حتى لاتتلوث قلامات الاظافر بالدوم او تعلق بها اجزاء من بشرة الجسم فينتهى التحليل الى نتائج خاطئة . كما يجب وضع قلامات اظافر كل يد في حرز مستقل يبين على غلافه مااذا كانت اليد التى قصت منه هى السيد اليسرى او اليمنى . 
مادة 156 لاتوضع المضبوطات الملوثة بالدماء بعضها في حرز واحد منعا من اختلاط اثار الدماء انما يجب ان يوضع كل منها في حرز على وحدة ولامانع بعد ذلك من وضع الاحراز الخاصة بكل شخص في حرز واحد اذا ضبطت في مكان واحد . 
مادة 157 اذا كان المطلوب تحليل اثار دماء وجدت على ابواب او نوافذ او ارض خشبية او ما شابة ذلك فيخلع من هذه الاشياء الجزء الملوث بالدماء اذا كان من الميسور اعادته الى حالته الاولى بغير تلف ويرسل للتحليل مالم تكن القطعة التى وجدت بها البقع الدموية صغيرة فتؤخذ بحالتها للتحليل ويلاحظ عند تحريز هذه الاشياء ترك البقع الدموية الى ان تجف ثم يجرى تحريزها بتغطية الجزء الملوث بالدماء بغرف من الورق النظيف ويثبت الغلاف بلصق اطرافه والختم عليها بالجمع . 
مادة 158 يراعى عند وجود اثار دماء في ملابس تعريضها للهواء كى تجف وحتى لاتتعفن ثم توضع في ورق ويختم عليه بالجمع بحيث يستحيل العبث بها ويراعى دائما عدم الختم على الملابس ذاتها بالجمع . 
مادة 159 توضع اوراق وعيدان النبات الملوثة بالدم في ورقة نظيفة ثم تغلف او توضع في مظروف اذا كانت صغيرة الحجم . 
مادة 160 اذا وجدت دماء على قدم شخص او على ساقة او جزء اخر من جسمه فيجب ان تؤخذ قطعة من النشاف الابيض او ورق الترشيح بحجم اكبر من حجم اثر الدم وتغمر في محلول محلى 9% وفى حالة عدم وجوده تغمر في الماء وتوضع على موضع الدم تترك حتى تمتصه ويظهر اللون بها وبعد ذلك توفع وتجفف في الهواء ثم توضع في ظرف يختم عليه . 
مادة 161 ترسل مع الاشياء المطلوب تحليلها في حالات الاصابة او الوفاة بالسم الاوراق الطبية المتعلقة بموضوع القضية واستمارة يبين فيها تاريخ التبليغ عن الحادث واسم المصاب وسنه وهل كان في صحة جيده قبل الاصابة وهل شكامن مذاق خاص للطعام وماهى الاعراض التى لوحظت به كالقىء والاسهال والعطس والم الراس والدوار وفقد قوة الاطراف والتقلصات والنعاس والعرق والتيبس وكذا بيان حالة الحدقيتن والنبض والتنفس وماذا كان قد حدث للمصاب غيبوبة او تحذير او تنميل بلسانه او اطرافه او حصلت له تشنجات او التواء في العضلات وماذا كان ظهور هذه الاعراض قد جاء فجاه او سبق حدوث حالة مماثلة للمصاب مع بيان الفترة التى انقضت بين وقت تعاطى المادة المشتبه فيها ووقت ظهور اول هذه الاعراض والمدة التى مضت بين وقت ظهور اول هذه الاعراض والوفاة وكذلك نوع المادة المشتبه فيها . ويذكر في تلك الاستمارة ايضا ماذا كان احد غير المصاب قد تناول من ذات المادة المشتبه فيها والاعراض التى تكون قد ظهرت عليه . ويراعى ان تبين التواريخ والاوقات على نحو محدد بان يقال مثلا : ( بذات الاعراض في الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم اول يناير سنة واول مالوحظ منها هو وذلك الساعة من مساء اليوم ذاته ثم توفى المصاب في الساعة من صباح اليوم التالى . 
مادة 162 اذا كانت المواد المطلوب فحصها او تحليلها قابلة للاشتعال فيجب ان توضع في حرز مستقل يكتب على غلافه نوع المادة وقابليتها للاشتعال حتى لاتخلتط بغيرها من المضبوطات وليتمكن الطب الشرعى من اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لحفظها اذا ماوردت اليه . 
مادة 163 اذا اقتضى التحقيق فحص الاختام المشتبه في تزويرها والمختوم بها على اللحوم ومضاهاتها على الاختام الصحيحة فيجب ان تؤخذ عينات اللحوم المشتبه في تزوير اختامها من اماكن الختم فيها كاملا وظاهرا مع مراعاة اخذ اكثر من ختم واحد ثم توضع العينات مشدودة على ورق من الكرتون تفاديا لانكماش الاختام وطمسها وترسل تلك العينات مع بصمة الختم الصحيحة الى قسم ابحاث التزوير والتزييف بمصلحة الطب الشرعى لاجراء المضاهاة المطلوبة . واذا كان المطلوب فحص المادة السرية المضافة الى الحبر بالاختام المشتبه في تزويرها فعلا فلا يطلب ذلك الى مصلحة الطب الشرعى بل تؤخذ عينات اخرى وترسل الى مصلحة الكيمياء لاجراء ذلك الفحص . 
مادة 164 في حالة ارسال شجيرات الحشيش لمعامل مصلحة الطب الشرعى لفحصها يكتفى بقطع الثلث العلوى فقط من عدد قليل من تلك الشجيرات على ان توضع قبل ارسالها في وعاء يقيها التلف كعلبة من الورق المقوى او الخشباو الصفيح . 
مادة 165 اذا ضبطت نباتات اخرى واستلزم التحقيق فحصها لبيان نوعها او درجة نموها او اجراء مقارنة لها او غير ذلك فيجب ان ترسل عينة من هذه النباتات الى المجموعة النباتية بالمتحف الزراعى بالدقى لاجراء الفحص المطلوب ويراعى ان تؤخذ هذه العينة من اعى النبات المضبوط وتكون بها بعض اورقه وازهاره وثماره ان امكن . 
مادة 166 اذا اقتضت ضرورة حتمية ارسال مضبوطات للفحص ابتداء الى جهة اخرى خلاف مصلحة الطب الشرعى يسترعى انتباه هذه الجهة الى ان تلحق بهذه المضبوطات تقريرا يفيد ماقامت به من فحص مع وصف دقيق لحالة الاحراز قبل تناولها بالفحص وبعده وارسال صورة من التقرير الفنى الوارد من تلك الجهة في شأن هذه المضبوطات مع الاوراق المرسلة معها من النيابة الى مصلحة الطب الشرعى اذا رؤى اعادة الفحص بمعرفتها . 
الفصل السادس الاشياء المضبوطة على ذمة التحقيق احكام عامة 
مادة 167 توضع الاشياء والاوراق التى تضبط في حرز مغلق كلما امكن ويختم عليها ويكتب على شريط داخل الختم تاريخ المحضر المحرر عن ضبط تلك الاشياء ويشار الى الموضوع الذى حصل الضبط من اجله . 
مادة 168 اذا ورد للنيابة مضبوطات محرزة ومختوم عليها بمعرفة احد مأمورى الضبط القضائى واستلزم التحقيق فضها يتعين على كاتب التحقيق ان يعرضها على عضو النيابة ليقوم بفض الاختام الموضوعة عليها بعد التحقق من سلامتها وفى حضور المتهم او وكيله ومن ضبطت عنده هذه الاشياء او بعد دعوتهم للحضور ثم يعيد تحريزها وختمها على ان يثبت ذلك كله بالمحضر واذا اقتضى التحقيق ارسالها للتحليل فلا محل لحضور المتهم او وكيله او من وجدت عنده المضبوطات وقت فض الاحراز لاجراء التحليل . 
مادة 169 اذا ضبط في قضية اثناء تحقيقها شىء وامر المحقق بتحريزه وايداعه بمخزن النيابة فعلى كاتب التحقيق ان يقوم تحت اشراف عضو النيابة بتحريزه والختم عليه بالجمع الاحمر عدة اختام بختم المحقق ويدون على حرزمن الخارج رقم القضية الخاصة ووصف محتويات الحرز واسم المحقق وعدد الاختام التى وضعت عليه واسم صاحب الختم ثم يرسل الحرز للشرطة لقيده بدفتر المضبوطات بها واعادته للنيابة لايداعه بمخزنها . 
مادة 170 يجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يسارع بارسال مايقرر ارساله من المضبوطات الى قسم المعامل الكمياوية بمصلحة الطب الشرعى وان يستعجل بين الحين والاخر تقرير فحصها وان يعرض على المحقق التقرير والقضية الخاصة فور وروده . 
مادة 171 يتبع بشان مضبوطات النقود والاشياء الثمينة ماورد بباب المضبوطات من هذه التعليمات . 
الفرع الاول – مضبوطات المخدرات 
مادة 172 اذا كانت المضبوطات من المواد المخدره فيجب ان يثبت في المحضر بمعرفة عضو النيابة اوصافها ونوعها ووزنها وملاحظاته عليها مع التوقيع المتهم على المحضر المذكور اثبات امتناعه عن التوقيع . واذا كانت المواد المضبوطة من نوع المواد البيضاء او المواد الاخرى كالافيون والحشيش وكان وزنها لايزيد على عشرة جرامات ترسل الكمية المضبوطة باكملها الى ادارة المعامل الكيماوية بمصلحة الطب الشرعى لفحصها وتحليلها وذلك بعد ان يجرى تحريزها والختم عليها على النحو السابق بيانه . اما اذا كان وزن تلك المادة يزيد على القدر المذكور فتؤخذ منها عينة لايزيد وزنها على عشرة جرامات تحرز على وحدة ويوضع ماتبقى من المادة المضبوطة حرز اخر ويثبت ذلك كله في المحضر وترسل العينة المذكورة فورا لادارة المعامل الكمياوية بمصلحة الطب الشرعى للفحص والتحليل وتسلم احراز المقادير الباقية من المواد المذكورة الى ادارة مكافحة المخدرات او غيرها من الجهات الادارية التى قامت بضبطها للتولى ارسالها فورا الى مخزن المخدرات بمصلحة الجمارك بالاسكندرية لتحفظ فيه الى ان تخطر النيابة العامة المصلحة المذكورة باعدامها ويراعى اثبات البيانات الخاصة بتلك الاحراز على البطاقة الاورنيك رقم 4 مخدرات الذى يبين به تاريخ التحريز ورقم القضية واسم المتهم ووصف الحرز ووزنه قائما ووزن الحرز صافيا وبصمة واسم صاحب الختم الذى تم به التحريز ووضع بصمة الختم في الخانة المخصصة لذلك وكذا توقيع عضو النيابة المحقق على الاورنيك المشار اليه . 
مادة 173 يجب تحريز مايضبط من المواد المخدرة لدى كل متهم على حدة في حرز مستقل ويتبع هذا الاجراء كذلك بالنسبة الى كل مادة تضبط . واذا ضبطت مواد مخدرة في اماكن متعددة فيجب تحريز مايضبط منها في كل مكان على حدة ولو كانت لمتهم واحد . ويجب اخذ عينات للتحليل من كل حرز بالمقادير والكيفية المبينة في المادة السابقة اذا كان وزن المادة الموضوعة في الحرز يزيد على عشرة جرامات وذلك في المواد البيضاء او المواد الاخرى كالحشيش والافيون مع مراعاة اثبات ذلك في المحضر . 
مادة 174 اذا كانت المضبوطات من نوع مخلوطات الحشيش والافيون من الحلوى المعروفة بالمنزول والشكولاته فتحرز وترسل باكملها للتحليل ايا كانت كمية المادة المضبوطة . 
مادة 175 اذا وردت المواد المخدرة المضبوطة للنيابة محرزة بمعرفة احد مامورى الضبط القضائى فيجب قبل ارسالها للتحليل او قبل اخذ عينة منها لهذا الغرض حسب الاحوال ان تفض الاختام الموضوعة عليها في حضور المتهم او وكيله ومن ضبطت عنده بعد دعوتهم للحضور ثم يعاد تحريزها ويثبت ذلك في المحضر ويوضح في طلب التحليل ظروف ضبط المادة وان الغرض من التحليل هو معرفة نوع المادة وما اذا كانت من الجواهر المخدرة من عدمه . ويراعى انه لامحل بعد ذلك لحضور المتهم او وكيله او من ضبطت عنده المواد المذكورة وقت فض الاحراز لاجراء التحليل . الفرع الثانى – مضبوطات الاوراق المالية والنقدية المزورة . 
مادة 176 يجب اخطار نيابة الشئون المالية والتجارية بمكتب النائب العام بجرائم تزوير واستعمال الاوراق المالية التى يصدرها البنك الاهلى المصرى وكذا جرائم تزوير واستعمال اوراق النقد التى تصدرها وزارة المالية وذلك بمجرد تبليغ النيابة بها . ويحرر عن كل حادث الاستمارة المعدة لهذا الغرض وترسل الى نيابة الشئون المالية والتجارية بمكتب النائب العام ويبين بها رقم القضية الخاصة واسماء المتهمين فيها وجنسياتهم والتهمة المسندة الى كل منهم مع بيان الارقام المسلسة للاوراق المالية او النقدية المضبوطة ومكان ضبطها وماذا كان للقضية ارتباط بغيرها من القضايا او كان المتهم متهما ايضا في قضايا اخرى من هذا القبيل واذا كانت الاوراق المضبوطة قد زورت داخل البلاد او خارجها وكذلك بيان ماتم في القضية . ويرفق بتلك الاستمارة نموذج من الاوراق المزورة المضبوطة . 
مادة 177 تخطر مصلحة الخزانة العامة بوزارة المالية كتابة بكل ماتبلغ به النيابة من حوادث ضبط اوراق ماليه او نقدية مزورة فور ورود الاوراق المضبوطة الى النيابة . 
مادة 178 يجب ان ترسل قضايا الجنايات بتزوير الاوراق المالية واوراق النقد المصرية والاجنبية او استعمالها الى نيابة الشئون المالية والتجارية بمكتب النائب العام قبل التصرف مشفوعة بمذكرة بمعرفة عضو النيابة المحقق بالراى . 
مادة 179 اذا ضبطت عدة اوراق مالية متماثلة في طريقة تزويرها فيجب على النيابة ان ترسل صورة ضوئية منها الى ( المكتب المركزى لمكافحة تزييف وتزوير العملة بوزارة الداخلية وثلاث صور ضوئية اخرى الى المكتب المصرى للشرطة الدولية الجنائية بوزارة الداخليةواذا كان المضبوط ورقة واحدة فيجب على النيابة عند ارسال تلك الورقة الى قسم ابحاث التزييف والتزوير بمصلحة الطب الشرعى لفحصها ان تطلب منه تصوير الورقة المضبوطة حتى يتيسر للجهات المعينة البحث عن العصابات التى تقوم بارتكاب جرائم التزييف والحصول على صورة ضوئية لتلك الورقة لمضاهاتها على الاوراق المالية المضبوطة في قضايا اخرى ولان الصورة الضوئية للورقة تقوم مقام الاصل عند اجراء هذه المضاهاة . 
مادة 180 يجب على النيابات ان ترسل الى نيابة الشئون المالية والتجارية بمكتب النائب العام الاوراق المالية واوراق النقد المزورة والقضايا الخاصة بها عقب الحكم في تلك القضايا نهائيا او بعد صدور امر بحفظها او قرار بعدم وجود وجه لاقامة الدعوى الجنائية فيها وذلك لارسال الاوراق المالية او اوراق النقد المزورة الى البنك الاهلى وحفظ القضايا بالمكتب للرجوع اليها عند الحاجة . 
الفرع الثالث – مضبوطات الاشياء الاخرى . 
مادة 181 يكون ايداع السيارات المضبوطة لدى امين يتعهد بالمحافظة عليها وصيانتها وتقديمها للنيابة عند طلبها فورا على ان يتعهد مالكها بدفع ماقد يلزم ذلك من مصروفات . مادة 182- اذا ضبطت مواد يشتبه في ان تكون من المفرقعات فيجب ان يتخذ مايلزم من الاحتياطات لمنع التدخين في محلها او تقريب لهب او اى جسم ساخن منها وان يعمل على تفادى احداث اى احتكاك بها او تداولها بعنف او الختم عليها بالجمع لما يستلزمه ذلك من استعمال النار في وضعه عليها . 
مادة 183 اذا كانت المفرقعات من نوع بمب الاطفال والالعاب الاخرى فيجب وزن المادة المفرقعة بغلافها او العلبة او الكيس الذى توجد بداخله تحت اشراف المحقق ثم تؤخذ منها عينة صغيرة لاتزيد على خمسة جرامات توضع في علبه من الورق المقوى وتلف بورق الصمغ ثم ترسل هذه العينة باليد لمفتش المفرقعات لفحصها وللتصرف فيها هى وماتبقى من هذه المادة حسبما يراه . 
مادة 184 لايجوز استعمال وسائل النقل العامة في نقل الذخائر او المفرقعات الى اية جهة من الجهات وانما يجب نقلها في عربات خاصة من اخبار الشخص المكلف بنقلها بطبيعة هذه المواد وخطورتها . 
مادة 185 اذا ضبطت اسلحة واشتبه في ان تكون من المتعلقات القوات المسلحة فانه يتخذ بشانها مايلى : 1- اذا طلب معاينتها بصفة عاجلة تخطر ادارة المدفعية تسليح لايفاد مندوب من قبلها لمعاينة هذه الاسلحة وبيان مااذا كانت من متعلقات القوات المسلحة من عدمه . 2- اذا تبين انها من متعلقات القوات المسلحة تسلم الى الادارة المذكورة بعد الفصل في القضايا الخاصة بها . 3- واذا تبين انها لاتخصها بل تخص جهة اخرى فترسل الى ادارة اسلحة وامدادات الشرطة مباشرة لحفظها بها ان كانت لم تستعمل في ارتكاب جريمة اما اذا كانت قد استعملت في جريمة فانها تحفظ بمخزن النيابة الى ان يفصل في القضايا الخاصة بها . 
الفصل السابع الطعون بالتزوير 
مادة 186 يجوز لاى من الخصوم في الدعوى اثناء التحقيق ان يطعن بالتزوير في اية ورقة من اوراق القضية ومقدمه فيها وفى هذه الحالة يتعين على كاتب التحقيق اتخاذ اجراءات تحرير تقرير الطعن وتحريز الورقة المطعون فيها وقيد التقرير بدفتر الطعون بالتزوير على النحو المبين بباب اعمال الجلسات بهذه التعليمات . 
مادة 187 يعد دفتر لقيد تقارير الطعن بالتزوير في كل نيابة وتدرج به الطعون بالتزوير اثناء التحقيق وكذلك تقارير الطعن بالتزوير التى ترد من المحكمة بمجرد ورودها ويكون القيد بارقام متتابعة مشتملا على تاريخ الورود ورقم القضية الخاصة وموضوعها واسم الطاعن واسم المطعون ضده وصفه كل منهما في الدعوى ومحل اقامته وجميع الاجراءات التى تتخذ في الطعن . 
مادة 188 يجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يعد ملفا لكل طعن بالتزوير يثبت عليه رقم قيد الطعن وبياناته المشار اليها في المادة السابقة ثم يعرضه على مدير النيابة لتحديد يوم للتحقيق ويقوم بعد ذلك بقيد الواقعة بدفتر حصر التحقيق ويؤشر على صورة تقرير الطعن التى تودع بملف الدعوى الخاصة برقمى القيد بالدفترين المذكورين . 
مادة 189 اذا اوقفت المحكمة نظر الدعوى الجنائية حتى يفصل في التوزير المطعون به امامها من الجهة المختصة يتعين على كاتب التحقيق ان يعرض الطعن دائما على عضو النيابة المختص لاجراء التحقيق فيه تفاديا لانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضى المدة وبعد انتهاء التحقيق يعرض على عضو النيابة للتصرف فيه وتعرض القضية الاصلية عليه ايضا ليامر باعادة تقديمها للجلسة . 
مادة 190 يجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يستعلم من المحكمة المدنية عقب كل جلسة من الجلسات المحددة لنظر الطعن امامها بما تم فيه ويكون الاستعلام بغير طريق المكاتبات اذا كان القلم المدنى في نفس المقر الذى به النيابة . فان تبين انه فصل في الدعوى المدنية واستوفت الحكم يستعلم عما تم في الاستئناف اما اذا كان الحكم غير قابل للاستئناف او انقضى ميعاد الاستئناف دون حصوله يتبع مايلى :- (أ‌) اذا كان الحكم صادرا بالرد والبطلان تعرض الاوراق على عضو النيابة للتحقيق في موضوع التزوير والتصرف فيه بحسب مايظهر . (ب‌) اذا كان الحكم قد صدر برفض الطعن وصحة الورقة المطعون فيها يعرض كاتب التحقيق اوراق الطعن على عضو النيابة المختص للتصرف فيها . 
مادة 191 اذا كان الحكم الصادر في دعوى التزوير غير نهائى يتعين استدعاء المحكوم ضده وتفهيمه بالطعن فيه مع تحديد اجل له لاتخاذ هذا الاجراء اذا شاء حتى لاتبقى التحقيقات معلقة دون تصرف بغير مبرر . 
مادة 192 اذا حكمت المحكمة المدنية بشطب الدعوى او بالقطاع سير الخصومة او بانقضائها او بالايقاف يتعين على كاتب التحقيق عرض اوراق الطعن بالتزوير على عضو النيابة ليامر بما يراه . وجب ابقاء المستندات المطعون فيها بالتزوير بخزانة المحكمة اذا حكم بشطب القضايا المدنية الخاصة بها او بانقضاء الخصومة فيها او باستبعادها من الرول واذا حل وقت ارسال القضايا المذكورة الى دار المحفوظات او المستغنى تحفظ المستندات المنوه عنها بقلم الحفظ في ملف خاص ولاتسلم لاصحابها الا بعد تنازل الطاعن رسميا عن طعنه وبعد مواقفة النيابة واذا تعذر تسليم المستندات المطعون فيها بالتزوير الى اصحابها تسجل في سجل خاص يستمر العمل فيه سنة بعد اخرى وتحفظ بغرفة الحفظ بالمحكمة لمدة ثلاث وثلاثين سنة من تاريخ الحكم النهائى في القضايا الخاصة بها ثم ينشر عنها بالجريدة الرسمية وتعدم بعد مضى ستة اشهر من تاريخ النشر . 
مادة 193 يجب على كاتب التحقيق ان يراعى الا تكون التاشيرات على الاوراق المطعون فيها بالتزوير في مواضع ملاصقة للامضاءات او الاختام او التواريخ الموجودة بها والمطلوب فحصها او بظهر هذه الاوراق في مواضع مقابلة لما سلف حتى لاتتداخل حروف هذه التاشيرات مع محتويات الورقة محل الطعن . 
مادة 194 اذا رأت النيابة ارسال المستندات المطعون فيها بالتزوير الى قسم ابحاث التزييف والتزوير بمصلحة الطب الشرعى لفحصها او الى اى جهة رسمية اخرى يجب وضع تلك المستندات في احراز مغلقة يختم عليها بالجمع باختام سليمه مقرؤه بحيث لايمكن فضها دون اتلاف الاختام وتكتب محتويات الحرز على الغلاف من بيان اسم النيابة ورقم القضية . وترسل الاوراق المطلوب فحصها الى المصلحة او الجهة المشار اليها بالبريد الموصى عليه . 
مادة 195 اذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق استخراج ورقة مطعون فيها بالتزوير من خزانة المحكمة المودعة بها فيجب ان يعاد وضع هذه الورقة بمجرد الانتهاء اللازم منها في مظروف يوقع عليه عضو النيابة ويختم بختمه ويعاد إيداعها بالخزانة بعد ذلك مع إثبات ذلك المحضر . 
[/align]*

----------

